# Have You Seen Me Lately?



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2007)

Other than softball practice, haven't been doing anything at all worth mentioning.  Diet has been absolute crap, no lifting, no cardio, and I have been purposefully avoiding the scale.  Worst part is, I can feel the difference, and not in a good way.

I still haven't shaken the cough all the way, but it's not a good excuse.  On the plus side, I finally got my promotion (now the Director of Talent Management and HR Operations).  Plenty of work and stress, but that's an even better reason to be in the gym.

Schedule looks clear for tomorrow, so I have no good reason not to be in the gym.  Right?  Cardio first, then lifting, back on the same plan as before.  Let's try to get through a full eight weeks this time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

:fex:


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, get your  back in the gym, okay?

If you need a good  you know I'm always here for ya honey!!!

C'mon, if I got my fat ass back in there, I KNOW you can do it!


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Get with it! We are here for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Brother Pylon, glad your back, was worried about ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks, all.  That's the beauty of this place.  You're always welcomed back.

It's all good, Arch.  Just normal stress and schedule issues.  I forgot to mention the "new baby" effect on everything else.  

BUT it I did manage to drag my butt in for 30 minutes of bike time today, just to get myself started again.  The real good news is that they have made some changes to the class schedule, and have added a Friday noon class of....wait for it....contact kickboxing.  Needless to say, I am in.


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Pylon, you know we are always pulling for ya'


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Wondering where you went.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Ain't been nowhere.  That's the problem.

I forced myself onto the scale this morning.  The good news is the damage is much less than I feared.  All told, I'm still about 5 lbs under where I was 1/1/07.  (I honestly wasn't sure that would be the case.)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't have anything to say.  I just like that smilie.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 5, 2007)

You may want to start off using stablization exercises. With the break you have taken, you will want to reducate your body and stay away from muscle imbalances.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

That's phenomenal work, DOMS.  Well done indeed.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> You may want to start off using stablization exercises. With the break you have taken, you will want to reducate your body and stay away from muscle imbalances.



Hmmm...funny you should say that.....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

I decided to focus on core work and cardio for a little bit to get myself back up to speed...

Run - 1 mile, 5 mph 

Saxons bends - 10s x 10, 12.5s x 10, 15s x 10
SS
Front seated GMs - 30 x 10, 40 x 10, 50 x 10

DB pullovers - 60 x 10, 10, 5
SS
DB press - 30s x 10, 10, 10 
(This SS done on stability ball)

hanging knee raises - BW x 10,10,10

My intent was to get in a good amount of work, but not overtax myself, which I think I accomplished.  I will likely be using a very similar workout to my old one when I am back at full speed (a week or so, I think), but will be adding a lot more core work.  In fact, I think core work will probably be the biggest part of my gym time for a while.  

So if you have any favorite core moves, let's hear about them.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck Pylon 

I would work on stabilization work too like regular planks, side planks, bird dogs. Front and back bridges.
Bear crawls
Wood chops (high and low) are really great with cables or medicine ball
Twisting crunches with a plate while in a fixed position (on an incline or the floor)
Crunches 
V- ups
Reverse sit ups with a band 

Just a few ideas.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2007)

was'sup, big sexy!
Looks like we're in the same boat!
ok..looks like we are gonna have to employ the 'you go, I go' system...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good luck Pylon
> 
> I would work on stabilization work too like regular planks, side planks, bird dogs. Front and back bridges.
> Bear crawls
> ...



Stop it.  You're just making things up, aren't you?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, big sexy!
> Looks like we're in the same boat!
> ok..looks like we are gonna have to employ the 'you go, I go' system...



Fair enough.  By the way, you're starting in the hole.  I've got 2 sessions in this week.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

Good stuff my Friend!!! Kickboxing huh??? Awesome!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, note to self.  If you have a cough, the DOMS from core work will really suck.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> was'sup, big sexy!
> Looks like we're in the same boat!
> ok..looks like we are gonna have to employ the 'you go, I go' system...




OK, now I have to watch both journals....you actually have to go Mike!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

just do front squats, deads and chins for core work.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Alot of work on a stability ball is a great idea Py.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks all.  Yeah, the pullovers on the ball are a killer.  They stay for sure.

I think I'm going to recalibrate to really focus on core for a while.  (As opposed to just adding a core day, I mean.)  I can see building around OH squats, chins, swiss ball work, back hyperextensions, saxon bends, etc.  I'll work it up and post for comments later.

I did get to the gym again today (that's 3, burner) for 30 minutes of kickboxing (after a short warmup on the bike).  Actually, the first 20 minutes was technically "warmup", but it was pretty good work.  I'm looking forward to making it my regular Friday workout.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, here is a first pass for your comments...

w/out A

Swiss ball set:
db pullover
SS one arm db press

superman extension
SS front plank

chins
SS saxon bends

hanging leg raises
SS inverted ham extension


w/out B

OH squat

med ball woodchoppers

bench step ups

seated front GMs

side planks

OH DB walk (similar to farmer's walk, but with heavy db overhead short of lockout)

standing 1 arm db row


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I like to either put my core work at the beginning of a workout or at the end. You decide though. Doesnt look to bad, be sure to set some type of loading up as well to go by. If I were you and taking that time off I would work with 60-70% intensity and focus on the form and negative work.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

That w/o looks extremely tough imo!!! But I have faith in ya my Friend!!! Best Wishes and have a Great Easter!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like to either put my core work at the beginning of a workout or at the end. You decide though. Doesnt look to bad, be sure to set some type of loading up as well to go by. If I were you and taking that time off I would work with 60-70% intensity and focus on the form and negative work.



I'm looking to do mostly just core and balance work (so I guess it will be at the start _and_ the end...and the middle too.)  I figure good core w/outs, coupled with kickboxing and good cardio sessions on other days would be a  nice way to go for the next 8 weeks.  Plus softball, of course.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> That w/o looks extremely tough imo!!! But I have faith in ya my Friend!!! Best Wishes and have a Great Easter!!!




Thanks.  You too, Archie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2007)

Py.  Hope you had a great Easter.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

Core workout, day 1...

WU - bike, 5 min

DB woodchopers - 20x10 (each side), 30x10, 40x10
seated front GM - 50x10, 60x10, 70x10
OH squat - 45x10, 95x10, 135x3 (arms gave out - they were really spent for some reason)
step ups, 4 risers - bwx10 (each side), 20x10, 30x10 (these were done with one db overhead on the stepping side)
side planks - 15sec each side, 20sec, 25sec
OH db walk - 40 x 4 trips (@ 40 ft each), 50x2, 80x2
standing 1 arm db row - 25x10 (each side), 30x10, 40x10

Felt good overall.  I found it odd how much the woodchoppers worked my shoulders.  Everything felt right, maybe a little light on a couple of things.  Have a game tonight, so that's fine with me.  The only issue is that choppers made my right ham really tighten up.  I've got a while to get it loose, I guess.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Really nice on the OH Squats.   That's a lot of weight for that exercise!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Pylon, a word of caution my Friend, your shoulder/back will take a POUNDING w/ kickboxing, just make sure you don't overtrain or hurt yourself!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Really nice on the OH Squats.   That's a lot of weight for that exercise!



Should have been more.  I got too aggressive on the last set, even though my outer delts were on fire.  I think I could have gotten 10 reps if I would have done 115.

The good news is my problem was muscle fatigue, and the shoulder joint itself felt fine.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Pylon, a word of caution my Friend, your shoulder/back will take a POUNDING w/ kickboxing, just make sure you don't overtrain or hurt yourself!!!



I should clarify that "contact" kickboxing means using the bag, not each other.  It's mostly just advanced cardio from what I can tell.  Still real good tho.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I should clarify that "contact" kickboxing means using the bag, not each other.  It's mostly just advanced cardio from what I can tell.  Still real good tho.



Still my Friend, Bagwork will totally shred your upper girdle Brother Pylon, just be cautious!!!
No doubt its a Heckuva w/o, awesome, keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2007)

OK, I hobbling around the office regretting my decision to do core work.  (Not really, but you know how it is.)  In addition, I bruised my heel during the game last night, so mobility is low.

The good news is we opened with an 18-3 victory.  I hit leadoff and was 2 for 3 with a single and double.  I got under the third ball, and I'll go ahead and blame the heel for that.  (Not saying it was the heel's fault, just saying I'm blaming it.)  Team looks good.  Should be a fun season.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds good, well except the heel part!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, I don't know what in particular baked my hams, but they are really hurting this morning.  (I suspect it was the woodchoppers...an unexpected benefit.)  Took it easy yesterday, and I think I will do the same today.  Might do light cardio tonight, but my body needs a little more time to recoup, I think.

Also, decided to go ahead and get Lasik on my eyes.  Too many problems with contacts.  Tired of them, so I'm looking for a place to have it done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck with the eye surgery my mom had it and now she has great eye sight.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey all-

Didn't mean to disappear again, just been busy.  Will check in later today with everyone....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2007)

I know you better!!!   

Hope you had a great weekend!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Best Wishes w/ the lasik my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2007)

Another busy night....hope to have more time this evening.

My work team got slapped around last night.  I think the final score was 24-8.  The team we were playing stopped swinging at anything in the first inning.  The majority of their runs were scored on walks.  I doubt they had more than 6 hits all night.  That's no fun.

I've been hitting lead-off for the first 2 games, and so far am 4 for 5 with a walk.  Game 1 was 2-3, 2 runs scored.  Last night opened with a walk, later hit a 2 run triple.  Hitting the ball well.  Looking forward to my second team starting on Thursday.  

Should have time for the gym today.  Skipped my second w/out last week to let the stiffness subside, but feeling pretty good today.  Plan to lift today and Thursday, softball Th nite, kickboxing Friday.  That's the plan, anyway...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Py!
u do kickboxing now? way to go, brotha!
I was thinking of joining a softball team..but don't think I am going to have time...I"m doing training a few nights per week...as well as when I get clients. (Have a couple now) that are going to take up my evenings...
I AM buying golf clubs though....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> The team we were playing stopped swinging at anything in the first inning.  The majority of their runs were scored on walks.  I doubt they had more than 6 hits all night.  That's no fun.



There's no excuse for walks in slow-pitch softball.  There's nothing worse than standing in the field and see the opposing team walk around the bases.  Anyone who walks more than 2 batters a game shouldn't be on the mound.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> There's no excuse for walks in slow-pitch softball.  There's nothing worse than standing in the field and see the opposing team walk around the bases.  Anyone who walks more than 2 batters a game shouldn't be on the mound.



We went through 3 pitchers.  Our starter pitched very well last week, but was having a hard time.  He's also the captain, and he pulled himself after giving up 5 runs in the first, all on walks.  The replacement walked the first batter, then got an out.  He also had problems though, and we ended up with a third pitcher, who was much better.  

The problem was the other team had stopped swinging all together at that point.  I would say they might have swung at 10 pitches total in the last 2 innings (while scoring 8 runs).  It was ugly.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2007)

isn't there some sort of rule against that?
aren't there strikes in softball?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> isn't there some sort of rule against that?
> aren't there strikes in softball?



You have to hit the mat behind the plate.  For the first 2 innings, our pitchers weren't coming close.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear your teams problems, at least your hitting well though!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

I just dont get it Py? Why so many troubles with pitchers. I think we have 5 guys on our team that can put the ball on the mat at anytime. Also what are you doing hitting leadoff? Should be powering the ball out there! Hitting 3 or 4! Haha, tough loss on the game the other night. Hell we have gotten rained out last 2 times I was suppose to play, URGH! Plus I have did something to my hand that wont allow me to hit with power, but now I have to hit more punchy judy right now.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the hand.  

You have to remember this is a work team, so our talent pool is limited.  Our normal pitcher is out best player, but he was just not feeling it for some reason.

I'm hitting leadoff because I was set to hit 3rd in the first game, but our leadoff hitter missed, so I got bumped up.  We just carried the lineup over for game 2.  I expect I'll stay there.  The next guy (our pitcher) is an over the fence power threat, I'm more of an extra base threat, so it works out just fine.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2007)

Schedule eased up a smidge, so back to the gym....

WU - bike, 10 min
Swiss ball db pullovers - 30x10 (WU), 60x10,10,10
SS swiss ball 1 arm db press (Each arm) - 30x10,10,10

BB russian twist - 45x10, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10

supermans SS front planks - 10sec hold x10 ea, 7sec x10, 5sec x 10

chins - bw-130 x 10, 6, 5
SS saxons - 15s x 10, 10, 10

leg raises - bwx10
knee raises - bwx10, 10

the twists were an impulse addition, and I really like them.  They stay.

I switched to knee raises because my left quad is a little tight and the leg raises stressed it too much for my comfort.  

Overall, a good day.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like the swiss ball work! 

best of luck with that company team, I cant stand to lose!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You have to hit the mat behind the plate.  For the first 2 innings, our pitchers weren't coming close.



The mat makes it easy.  You don't have to worry about some umpire's strike zone.  Like DD, we've got about 4-5 guys that can pitch.  Our regular pitcher doesn't have much mobility, so he's limited as to where he can play.  But any of us 5 can take the mound and there's really not much drop off in ability.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I would just soon play with a mat if theres an option. Just makes things so much more easy and non-confrontational.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

I played in a league with no mat and it sucked.  I try to avoid those leagues.  The Monday league also has the double bag at first, which I really like as well.

Some stiffness today after the w/out, but not too bad.  Second team starts tonight!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

One other note.  If anyone is interested, I highly recommend two of the new Crystal Light flavors, cherry pomegranate and blueberry white tea. I have only seen them in the single packs so far, but they are great.  My water intake has gone way up!


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*hey*



Pylon said:


> Other than softball practice, haven't been doing anything at all worth mentioning.  Diet has been absolute crap, no lifting, no cardio, and I have been purposefully avoiding the scale.  Worst part is, I can feel the difference, and not in a good way.
> 
> I still haven't shaken the cough all the way, but it's not a good excuse.  On the plus side, I finally got my promotion (now the Director of Talent Management and HR Operations).  Plenty of work and stress, but that's an even better reason to be in the gym.
> 
> Schedule looks clear for tomorrow, so I have no good reason not to be in the gym.  Right?  Cardio first, then lifting, back on the same plan as before.  Let's try to get through a full eight weeks this time.


remember its gotta be in your HEAD AND YOUR HEART  before u put ur ASS in the gym


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I played in a league with no mat and it sucked.  I try to avoid those leagues.  The Monday league also has the double bag at first, which I really like as well.



No mat works only if you have good, consistent umps, something not ususally found at the level I play at.  The double bag was a great idea.  Really cuts down on injuries.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, sorry about the stiffness, but you know it will pass!!! Best wishes in the future!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2007)

It's a good kinda stiff.  Means I doing it right.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Py how many leagues you play in?!?! I play in about 3 and every weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Py how many leagues you play in?!?! I play in about 3 and every weekend.



Just 2.  This is the first year I've done multiple leagues.

Speaking of which, we won 7-0 last night.  I was 0-1,a BB and a sac fly, 1 R, 1 RBI.  I found out in the 1st inning that might bat wasn't allowed (it is missing the ASA stamp, apparently) so I had to use someone else's.  It sucked.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Got in an hour of kickboxing class at lunch.  My left quad is a little tight after last night's game, so I had to scale back a little, but still a great workout.  A way more interesting than a treadmill.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

What's your BF%?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's your BF%?



I don't know.  206%?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

By the way, big thanks for the artwork a while back, DOMS.  Makes a great link.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I don't know.  206%?



I just figured that with all that you do, it must be low.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> By the way, big thanks for the artwork a while back, DOMS.  Makes a great link.



You're welcome man.  My skills are meager, though.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just figured that with all that you do, it must be low.



Yeah, but I counter balance with a bad diet and a lot of couch time.  I'm sure it's over 20%.  I've got a lot I need to shed.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, but I counter balance with a bad diet and a lot of couch time.  I'm sure it's over 20%.  I've got a lot I need to shed.



Same here, man.  Every day is a fight.  I feel like I'm in some sort of food AA.

Today, I've been a pretty good boy.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Just 2.  This is the first year I've done multiple leagues.
> 
> Speaking of which, we won 7-0 last night.  I was 0-1,a BB and a sac fly, 1 R, 1 RBI.  I found out in the 1st inning that might bat wasn't allowed (it is missing the ASA stamp, apparently) so I had to use someone else's.  It sucked.




I really dont like using a different bat that I havent been using. Especially if I am used to an end loaded bat and its a balanced bat, or vice versa. was the ounces the same?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

It took me a while when I switched from an even-loaded one to the end-loaded White Steel.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Same here, man.  Every day is a fight.  I feel like I'm in some sort of food AA.
> 
> Today, I've been a pretty good boy.



I'm a hot and cold guy.  Either I'm really committed to clean food and have no desire for junk, or I couldn't care less and will eat anything.  Right now, I'm trying to just stay reasonable for a while without going off the deep end either way.  (For instance, I hit Einstein Bagels this morning for coffee and a powerbagel with PB.  Could have been a lot worse.)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I really dont like using a different bat that I havent been using. Especially if I am used to an end loaded bat and its a balanced bat, or vice versa. was the ounces the same?



I went from a 29 to a 28.  Mine is an Anderson Techzilla, I used a Miken, which is a great bat.  But the balance was way different.  It felt about 5 oz lighter.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah the Miken's crush the Techzilla in my opinion. Those Mikens used to go for around 400bucks! The Techzilla isnt even composite is it? 

I dont know how I missed your post?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

No, not a composite.  

The Miken is great, and I got good distance with it, but the balance difference really threw me off.  I got under the ball both times I used it.

I decided to push off the LASIK until after the season (for a lot of reasons), so I might use some of that money and pick up a new bat this weekend.  I've heard good things about the new Mutant bat...



> I dont know how I missed your post?



Which post was that?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

My brother just bought 3 Worth Mutants. 

1 ASA
2 Utrip

Sweet lookin bats!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Any idea what he paid?  And has he used them yet?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Hum.....I think maybe 250 or less. He gets alot of awesome deals on softballfans.com. He sold a 2 or 3 synergy's and something else and now has bought these 3.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

250?  How does he get them that cheap?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Other people sell em. I had a buddy off the team buy an easton Stealth at a store for 375. And my brother got one a few days later off of SBF for about 215! My buddy was pissed!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2007)

Any chance a distant internet acquaintance could find a way to cash in on his connections?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

What are you lookin for?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

I'd love to pick up an ASA Mutant.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Hum.....if my brother gets tired of it, which he does very quickly, I will let you know. I am sure he wont sell it for alot. Besdies that get a membership over at softballfans.com and check for yourself. Only thing is you will have to send money first probably to get the bat for your first deal.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

So, does he have some kind of special hookup with that site other than just a membership?  How does he get that kind of pricing?


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Your buying your bats off of other members. Some are used some are not. Normally he gets em either new in wrapper or 50-200 hits on em.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, I got in and looked around, then came back to edit my post.  I missed the boards the first time there. 

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

No problem I dont go there to often because I dont buy to many things, but when I do its the place to go.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the lead.  I ended up buying a 34/27 NIW off ebay for $260.  I'm hoping it gets here in time for my Thursday night game.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Women....

My wife has decided (recently) to learn to cook.  Fine.  I do most of the cooking, but am happy to help.

Today she want to make cookies to send to the college kids in the family.  So, I try to help her by doing the shopping and getting a recipe together for her, and she acts like it _way_ too much work, and all she wants is a "simple" recipe.  (I should point out, the "complex" parts were things like sifting, melting the butter, and chilling the dough before baking.)

So I get irritated, naturally, then she gets mad that I am irritated. My whole point was don't ask for my help if you aren't willing to do the work.  She has seen me make cookies a thousand times, and knows how much work goes in.  Her response is that she doesn't think the extra works makes much difference.  

Good enough for me.  I guess she can start eating out of cans and boxes, right?  I mean, why put out the extra effort if it's not worth it?


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Did you have to send the money first?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Did you have to send the money first?



Paypal.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Awww.....did you do the deal with someone that had been there for awhile? Thats always your best bet, check out their history and make sure they have made plenty of sales and make sure they are good to go.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, seller rating real high, lots of transactions.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome, you ought to be just fine!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2007)

Also, found out that my teammate knows a guy who can roll it for me, which should heat it up and make it last longer.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2007)

Another crap pitching night.  Final score was somewhere around 24 - 10, I think.  Won't swear to it.  Walked in 13 runs in the first.  Pile on that bad baserunning and some poor fielding.  We were ok, but the walks killed us.  (It's irritating, especially because I know I couldn't do any better.)

Even worse, I had 2 at bats, total of 4 swings.  They were four of the worst swings of my life, including two weak pop ups, a whiff, and a lazy fly (in that order).  Even worse, the sequence went: pop up dropped by the 1B foul, pop up off the catcher's foot for a hit, whiff, misplayed pop up for a double.  That's right, four bad swings, and I went 2 for 2.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2007)

What a week.  Been dealing with on site Board of Directors meetings and an employee lunch that I was responsible for executing.  Busy times, and I haven't set foot in the gym.  I will try to get in Friday.

Two good notes.  First, the new bat should arrive tomorrow, in time for the game.  Second, part of the catering for lunch was grilled chicken (done fresh on the grill as the event started.)  There was lots left and I...um...liberated some to bring home.  Saves me the trouble of cooking.  (Not to mention it's pretty tasty.)


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Need a new pitcher badly huh? Get your bat yet? Game in Winfield Mo Saturday instead of Peavly.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 26, 2007)

I know a guy playing in that tournament.  His name is Gerald, playing for Lights Out.  (He's our team captain at work.)  

Which team are you playing for?


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Not playing in Peavly now. I am playing in Winfield Illinois now. Our team name is Midwest Bombers. We changed tournaments because Peavly isnt paying out that much, and Winfield is about half as far! We need to get together this summer with some of this ball stuff goin on.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, that was his guess (your team, I mean).  He said you are in opposite brackets, so maybe you'll see him in the finals.

I've got family in town, so I won't be able to make it out there.  Keep me posted on your trips in and we will find time to meet up.


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

I am not sure if its Winfield Illinois or Winfield Mo. Either way, we play at 10 and its a double elim now. We dont have 3 of our best players, one of which is an absolute BEAST! The guys arms are like my legs! Oh well, just means it saves more homers for me!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

How goes it Brother Pylon??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

eventually we'll see a workout .


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah yeah.....maybe tomorrow....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2007)

Another Monday night, another loss.  Much better pitching this time, but still lost 7-5.  Our girls refuse to take pitches, and insist on swinging at balls over their heads.  At one point, the ladies were 0 for 20.  

I went 3-3, 2 singles, a double, 1 R, 1 RBI.  Back in the leadoff spot, which I think is a good place for me.  My job is to get on in front of our big hitter, which I did.  

I played SS tonight for the first time ever, and it wasn't too bad.  Not many plays to be made in the innings I was in the field.  

The worst part was in the 6th, down by 2 runs, I come up with 2 outs and a runner on 1st.  With a 3-1 count, the ump calls a strike that at best brushed a thread of the mat...at best.  I pulled the next pitch down the line for a hit.  I was trying to work a walk to get our big hitter up.  Turns out, the girl behind me (probably our best) worked a walk and got him up, but he hit a towering pop-up to third to end the inning.  

Overall better, I guess. Also got to use the new bat tonight.  Felt good, nice balance.  I still don't really generate home run power with it, but I can smoke line drives, which is fine for me.  Swinging for the fences usually gets me in trouble. 

And no, no gym time, but I don't feel bad about that on days I'm playing ball.  I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

3 for 3 is still tons better than I did last Saturday! I was aweful! Thats a super low scoring game Py!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, our pitching was very good, using our 5th pitcher this year.  He has experience, but took a line drive just to the left of the jewels last time he pitched, so it took a while for him to be willing to step in again.  Our defense was pretty good outside of a couple of plays.  But our women killed us at the plate.  Basically, our men have to be perfect for us to really score any runs.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

OK, OK...back to the gym...

OH squat - 45x20 (WU), 95x10, 105x10, 135x6

Seated GMs - 60, 70, 80 x 10 - the weight is starting to get hard to work with.  May change these to standing or cables next time

DB woodchoppers - 30, 40, 50x10 each side

1 arm standing DB row - 30, 35, 40 x 10 each side

hyper extensions - bw, 25, 35 x 10


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Great workout Pylon. 
How do you like the OH squats? Whats your form like?


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Excelent lookin w/o BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excelent lookin w/o BRother Pylon!!!



Thanks, Arch.  It was nice to have a chance to get back at it.

The more I do the woodchoppers, the more I like them. They are an absolute beast.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great workout Pylon.
> How do you like the OH squats? Whats your form like?



Love them to start the w/out.  Form has been rock solid.  (Arms locked out, wide grip, bar behind head.)  My only concern is how to get the weight up when I am ready to add.  I get it up with a push press, but there will come a day it will be tough to keep it there.


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Damn nice OH Squats!!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2007)

Thanks DD.  I can handle more weight, it's a stabilization issue right now.  (Which is reason I'm doing them, so I guess that's a good thing.)


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

I really like that. Try some unsupported Db rows. Or some standing cable chest presses. Both are awesome!


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2007)

My lunch plans (and my softball game) were canceled, which means time for a w/out....

WU - bike, 10 min

swiss ball db pullovers - 65 x 10, 9, 5
SS swiss ball 1 arm db press - 35 x10,10,10 each side

Superman - 30 sec, 30, 30
SS front plank - 30 sec, 30, 30

speed DLs - 135 x 15,15,15

machine crunch - 55 x 50reps

The DLs were something I wanted to add back in, but I thought going light with higher reps and faster tempo would be an interesting change.  I used the cambered bar, which I really liked, though I did still manage to take a layer of skin off my right knee.

Overall, pretty good.  Could have gone heavier on the crunches, but I kinda like those with high reps.  The pullovers are short because I went up in weight (1 arm press as well), but I could feel my shoulder starting to grind a bit, so I cut them short.


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

I love all the stabilization work. When are you planning on getting out of it. I would say about a month is long enough to develop proper balance.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking 4-6 weeks of solid work.  Then switch back to cutting for a while.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

I am dropping bf nicely!


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

I am jealous...though in fairness, I'm not technically on a cut, so it's OK, right?

Celebrating the holiday.  I feel a special connection to today.  For those who don't know, my last name is Lay and I'm Irish.  When me family was back in the homeland, our last name was "O'lay."  We changed it because everyone thought we were Mexican.

(Yes, it's bad, but it's a joke I use often.  And a decent excuse to whip up some tacos and crack open a Corona.  Good times...)


----------



## Bakerboy (May 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Love them to start the w/out.  Form has been rock solid.  (Arms locked out, wide grip, bar behind head.)  My only concern is how to get the weight up when I am ready to add.  I get it up with a push press, but there will come a day it will be tough to keep it there.



Nice. IMO I wouldn't OH squat what I couldn't pick up off the floor. 
The simple solution would be to start working on your clean and press and front squats.


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Bake.  I'm not too worried about it.  I figure I have another 4 weeks on core work, then I'll be cutting.  I don't see the weights being an issue in that time frame.  (If so, I'll just go up on reps instead.)  But it's a good idea for the next round of lifts.  Remind me to add them in to my cutting program.  Clean and press would be a great addition I think.  Front squats would also be a nice change of pace from OH or back squats.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

No tournaments this past weekend? We played in Springfield Illinois. Information will be in my journal.


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)

I don't play tournaments.  Not that I'm unwilling, I've just never been invited.  And I'm probably busy enough without them.  That's for guys your age.  I'm a little old for it.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I don't play tournaments.  Not that I'm unwilling, I've just never been invited.  And I'm probably busy enough without them.  That's for guys your age.  I'm a little old for it.



The guys on the upper division today averaging about 35 or so. And they were all steroid beasts!


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> The guys on the upper division today averaging about 35 or so. And they were all steroid beasts!



I ain't that, either!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Team that knocked us out of it that we were beating by 10 at one point won the damn thing!


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)

Guh.  That sucks.  But at least you know the team that beat you won it all.  That's something, at least.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Do you know a team called the St.Louis Pills?


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2007)

No, sorry.  Like I said, I'm not really tied into the scene right now.


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

I didnt know they were sitting pretty whenever I left. I think they were 3 and 0, but they couldnt beat the team that beat us. Matters fact they got stomped by that team. Didnt know if you had heard if them or not. They are a bunch of double AA players to my knowledge. We have some double A players and then probably 3-4 D E players. I consider myself a high B low A player.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

I have no idea what any of that means.  (OK, I have some idea.)


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Monday w/out...

OH squat - 45x20, 95x10, 115x10, 135x10 *PR*
BB GMs - 45x20, 65x10, 95x10, 115x10 *PR*
DB woodchoppers - 40x10 ea, 50x10, 60x10 *PR*
Standing 1 arm db row - 35x10 ea, 40x10, 45x10 *PR*
Hyperextensions - bwx10, 35x10, 45x10, 50x10 *PR*

OK, these PRs are mostly due to the moves being new, but I am going up in weights or reps, so they still count, right?

My left knee was bothering me on the last set of OHs.  Not sure why.  Never been an issue on that lift before.

When I was finishing, I saw a guy who was clearly new to the gym trying to do squats, but was bending over at the bottom of the stroke.  Not wanting to be the guy that gives out unsolicited advice, I mentioned it to both trainers on the floor, neither of whom seemed interested.  (In fact, they just complained about the trainer who had worked with him earlier not teaching the guy correct form.)  I mentioned it to the owner as well.  I don't know if they got to him before he finished the set or not.

So, my question to anyone who wanders in is what would you have done?  Go tell him his form sucks and help out, tell the club and let them deal with it, or just mind your own business.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> So, my question to anyone who wanders in is what would you have done?  Go tell him his form sucks and help out, tell the club and let them deal with it, or just mind your own business.



MYOB, unless said noobie is a hottie, in which case it's open season.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

You're getting up there in the OH squat.    Pretty soon you'll be challenging Bakerboy.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

Perhaps I just haven't been following long enough, but is there a reason why you're doing these unconventional exercises?  For isntance, OH Squats instead of regular?


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

I'm doing a round of core/stabilization work.  Four more weeks, I think.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> MYOB, unless said noobie is a hottie, in which case it's open season.



Naw, this was a dude.  And not a hot dude, either.  



Um....not that there is anything wrong with that.....


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You're getting up there in the OH squat.    Pretty soon you'll be challenging Bakerboy.



They felt really good today.  Light even.  Only the knee stopped me from doing more.  Hopefully next time it'll be fine.


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Perhaps I just haven't been following long enough, but is there a reason why you're doing these unconventional exercises?  For isntance, OH Squats instead of regular?



It is a fantastic way to get back into the swing of things. Balance and core strength are 2 things most people lack whenever they decide to start a program.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

It is also a nice change of pace.  It has introduced some new moves, some of which I will keep for cutting (like woodchoppers).


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Naw, this was a dude.  And not a hot dude, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Um....not that there is anything wrong with that.....



Maybe not wrong for you, but definitely wrong for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

I would ve said something to the guy especially if it was bad form on the deadlift. Nice job on the squats man!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

Crap game last night, 0-2, sac fly, 2 RBIs.  The last AB I smoked the ball, but right at someone.  It's karma making up for my 2-2 night with 4 bad swings, I guess.


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

Are you shooting for any average this year?


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

.800 would be a nice season.  I'm at .667 (both leagues combined).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

I would've definitely said something.  As a matter of fact, I do that in my gym all the time.  People know me around there though....so I don't really feel bad about it.

Most of the time if they're doing it wrong and I know that it could get them hurt, I'll tell them, you're going to throw your back out man doing it like that, mind if I show you a better way?  

I always ask if they mind first.  If so, I walk away.  I've never had anyone tell me no.  Not even two guys who wanted me to train them last year -- couldn't do it though, I would've lost my membership.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

.800 a nice season! That would be better than nice!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> .800 a nice season! That would be better than nice!



Well, what's the point of having a goal unless it's hard to reach, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2007)

.800?  Don't the fielders wear gloves in your league?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, what's the point of having a goal unless it's hard to reach, right?



 Believe to achieve, Go for it my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Yeah ou are right. I think I try to hit for more power which equals more long fly outs.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)

Trying to hit for power is what is getting me in trouble.  I'm a line drive hitter.  I just have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> .800?  Don't the fielders wear gloves in your league?




Yes, but I'm not sure they all know why.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

I dont know what the hell you guys are talking about but fucking go for it!!!


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

Kinda bad this year, my line drives seem to fine their way over the fence and this isnt a good thing!


----------



## Pylon (May 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Kinda bad this year, my line drives seem to fine their way over the fence and this isnt a good thing!



Yeah, my heart bleeds for you, too.  



I've never been able to generate that much power.  Not sure why.  But I have also found that when I try to hit for power, it throws me off and I have a hard time hitting the ball square.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I have also found that when I try to hit for power, it throws me off and I have a hard time hitting the ball square.



When I try to hit for power, I tend to open up too soon and hit the ball in front of the plate, as well as pull my head up.  Keeping my head down and meeting the ball at the plate usually results a better hit ball, usually a line drive, once in a while a dinger.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Where do you hold your bat???
High, Low???
I hold mine level w/ my shoulders (not on them) and it generates a straight swing at the ball, change the swings speed for where you want to place the ball, sorry to ramble, you do just fine w/out my interfering!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When I try to hit for power, I tend to open up too soon and hit the ball in front of the plate, as well as pull my head up.  Keeping my head down and meeting the ball at the plate usually results a better hit ball, usually a line drive, once in a while a dinger.



Sounds about like my swing.  When I'm on, my head stays down and I drive through the ball.  When I overswing, my head comes up and I either pop the ball up or hit a weak ground ball.  



			
				Archie said:
			
		

> Where do you hold your bat???
> High, Low???
> I hold mine level w/ my shoulders (not on them) and it generates a straight swing at the ball, change the swings speed for where you want to place the ball, sorry to ramble, you do just fine w/out my interfering!!!



I hold it a few inches below shoulder level, trying to stay as relaxed as possible.  They come up as my swing starts, but I'll play around with different starting positions.  Can't hurt.


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

Also, I've decided to cut the core work short.  I've done it for a few weeks and have enjoyed it, but I need to start in on a cut.  After this weekend I have a decent window of opportunity with nothing major happening for a few weeks, so it's a good time to get going.  I'm working up the new routine now, and will keep some of the core moves in the plan.  But I will have to be much better on food and cardio.  I'll get it posted soon for comments, and plan to start on Monday with it.


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

OK, I stumbled upon this at T-Nation.  It is an 8 week cutting program called the Waterbury Summer Project.  You can check it out here.

Here is the list for week 1.  Week 2 is the same with a few weight and rest modifications.

*DAY 1*

Sets: 4
Reps: 6
Load: 8RM
Rest: 60s between pairings


A1 Squats
A2 Reverse Crunches on Slant Board (or floor)

B1 Standing Alternating DB Shoulder Press
B2 1-Arm DB Row

C1 Bulgarian Split Squats
C2 Single Leg DB Deadlift

D1 Dips
D2 DB External Rotation

Stretching

*DAY 2*

HIIT ??? 16 minutes (90s walk/30s sprint)

Stretching

*DAY 3*

Sets: 3
Reps: 12
Load: 14RM
Rest: 70s between pairings

A1 DB Romanian Deadlifts
A2 Sit-ups

B1 Incline DB Bench Press
B2 Standing Calf Raise

C1 DB Upright Rows
C2 Lunges 

D1 DB External Rotation
D2 DB Pullovers

Stretching

*DAY 4*

HIIT ??? 18 minutes (90s walk/30s sprint)

Stretching

*DAY 5*

Circuits: 3
Set Duration: 2 minutes
Load: ~25% of 1RM

A1 BB Deadlift
Rest 90s

A2 Push-ups
Rest 90s

A3 Back Squat
Rest 90s

A4 Lat Pulldowns
Rest 180s

Repeat sequence twice more.

Stretching

*DAY 6*

HIIT ??? 20 minutes (90s walk/30s sprint)

Stretching

*DAY 7*

Off


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Youve got 2 movements for quads in day 1 with only 1 ham dominant lift. I would drop the squats from the first superset and use 2 core movements. This way its a bit more balanced. 

You play anywhere this weekend?


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

The plan actually has the first lift as either squats or hang cleans.  I chose squats, well, just cause I like them, but you are probably right.  I'll swap in the hang cleans.  Probably a better opener anyway.

No, no weekend games for me.  Spending time with the family.  Went to my parents' place Friday, which means food.  Fried shrimp, fried fish, fried chicken, biscuits, gravy, etc.  Good times.  (Can you see why the cut is starting Monday?)  

Any thoughts about the hand position discussion that was started above, DD?


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

Well I have been using a tomahawk swing so my hands come up high.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I have been using a tomahawk swing so my hands come up high.



You start low and end high?


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

Hands start in a rather normal position and then as the ball comes my hands are damn near above my head to try and put a ton of under spin on the ball which leads to further distance. I hit more tomahawk-rotational.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2007)

I'm having a hard time visualizing this.  Are you swinging down on the ball or up?


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

Down on the ball creating underspin which will cut through any wind. Have you never seen those videos?


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

I don't think so.  Got a link?


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

Well I decided to grab a bat and figure out exactly what happens. Hands start high and cut down at the ball and my back swing ends pretty high (to compensate for my hand).


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I'll play around with it before my game tonight and see how it feels.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

In an effort to get my brand-spanking new cut off on the right foot, I'm going to attempt to post meals along with workouts, at least for a while...

8am - 1 C oats, 2TBSP natty PB, 1 scoop whey


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

10:30am - protein shake (2 scoops)
supplements (vit B, fish oil, multivitamin, calcium citrate, psyllium seed husk, glc2000)


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Lunch, 12:45 - 2 C brown rice, 2 foil packs ahi tuna steaks

Finished the new w/out, but left my book in the car.  I'll post it up later today.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2007)

Good to see your dedicated to your cut man whats you total cals and macros?


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good to see your dedicated to your cut man whats you total cals and macros?



Haven't really worked that out yet.  It's on my list to do over the next day or two.  I kinda started on short notice.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Week 1, Day 1
Each SS is 4 sets of 6 reps each, 90 sec RIs between sets

WU - OH squat SS hang clean - 45, 55, 65 x 10 (this has become my favorite way to warm up.)

Hang Clean - 115 x 4
SS reverse crunches BW x 4

Standing alt DB press - 25, 40, 45 x 2
SS 1 arm DB row - 45, 55, 60 x 2

Split squats - 50 x 4
SS single leg DB DL - 45 x 4

Bench dips - BW x 4
SS DB external shoulder rotation - 5, 10, 15 x 2

I thought the 90 sec RIs were a little excessive until I got to the third group.  I had to extend them a bit on those.  Not only are they tough, they are new moves, I was out of steam, and I got a cramp in my right lat (no idea how that happened).

Overall, a great first w/out for this program.  Still have softball tonight, and I need to get in a stretching session, which I will likely do after I get home.  Should round out the day nicely.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

4:20pm - protein shake (2 scoops)
supplements (vit B, fish oil, multivitamin, calcium citrate, psyllium seed husk, glc2000)


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Finished the day on a good note, I guess.  We won 24-9, I went 3-4 with a few knocked in a couple scored.  Played solid defense with the new glove.  Got home, did some stretching.  

The down side is my new bat is toast.  The handle is a separate piece from the barrel and apparently the glue (or whatever) that holds it together failed.  Now the handle goes all the way into the barrel.  

This may not be a bad thing.  It's under warranty, and my buddy said since it failed so fast, they will kick in a new roller bag if I ask nicely.  Also, he is friends with a guy that owns a shop, and would probably trade me my new Mutant for a different bat, maybe an AntiVirus or other high end bat.  I haven't hit well with the Mutant, so I may be changing bats soon.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

Mens softball league.  I'm jealous.

Awesome workout, btw.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Well, coed, anyway.

Thanks.  I've got some nice DOMS happening this morning, especially in my traps, which I haven't worked for a while.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

8am - 1 C oats, 2TBSP natty PB, 1 scoop whey
supplements (vit B, fish oil, multivitamin, calcium citrate, psyllium seed husk, glc2000)

10:30am - protein shake (2 scoops)


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Did you just break the bat you got off of softballfans.com? What kind of bat was it again? My brothers bat just broke this weekend as well. It is a Worth Mutant and it has a shell. The handle actually goes into the barrel now.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

That is EXACTLY what happened to mine!  I got mine off Ebay, but it was still in the wrapper new.  I think it is just a flaw in the 2-piece design.  I sent a note off to Worth for an RA# this morning.  Still waiting on a response.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Did you get a Mutant as well?


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Yup, the 98, 27 oz.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

My day was a little short.  The power in the office went out, so I got to come home early.  (I heard it came on right as I got home, but it's 30 minutes each way, so screw it.)

Got to the gym for HIIT cardio (5 min WU, 16 min work), followed by 30 min Tai Chi.  Diet has been clean as well.  (Salad for lunch, stir fry for dinner, but I made it, so it's safe.)

Got in my upper body stretching, but still need to get the lower done.  I'll finish it off later tonight.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Sounds good Py. What balls are you used to hitting? 375's or 525's?


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

The softer ones


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Ever play any NSA, or ISA? I assume you only play ASA?


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, just ASA to this point.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

You played in any state tournies?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2007)

Pylon you just trouble for bats lol.


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> You played in any state tournies?



Nope.  Just run of the mill work teams and co-ed stuff with friends.  I've never gotten too serious about it.


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Is it about time?


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pylon you just trouble for bats lol.



Hey, I barely touched the thing!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2007)

Likely story......  

Hey, I'm liking your new plan.  I'll be watching, sounds like everything is going well so far.   Is the DOMS gone?  Are bananas in the diet?  Potassium good for sore muskels.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Well, the "diet" is pretty nebulous at this point.  I have better luck sticking with a general idea of intake rather than a strict plan.  So, banana would be fine, I suppose.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Damn brother I shouldve told you about a tourny we were throwing in Carrolton Illinois this weekend! You couldve gotten a team together and came and kicked some ass.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn brother I shouldve told you about a tourny we were throwing in Carrolton Illinois this weekend! You couldve gotten a team together and came and kicked some ass.



A little late now.  Give a fella a little warning next time!


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I know it. Its not a huge tournament anyways. I think payout is 300 bucks. But its only like 175 to get in. Paying out 3 places. I am pretty sure we are going to have another tournament at the end of the summer.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

So, here's my day....

8am- Oats and whey for breakfast
10am- whey shake, supps
1pm- salmon and brown rice
4pm- whey shake
7pm- grilled shrimp, roasted cauliflower, carrots

Workout - 
WU - bike, 5 min
All lifts are 3 sets, 12 reps, 70s RIs

DB Romanian DLs - 40,55,75
SS crunches - BW x 3

Incline DB press - 35s, 45s x2
SS standing calf press - 210, 225x2

DB upright rows - 25s x 3
SS DB lunges - 25s x 3

DB external rotations - 15 x 3
SS DB pullovers - 50 x 3

Cooldown - stretching

Good day...


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Thats alot of whey!


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Beats a candy bar, though...


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Yes indeedy it does!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Morning all....

7am - 6oz yogurt (NF/NSA...I was really starving, and needed to eat something early)
8:30am - Oats/PB/Whey
10:15 - whey shake, supps


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Rest of the day...

Lunch - 12:30 - spinach salad w/ grilled chicken
4pm - whey shake
7pm - mixed greens/spinach salad w/grilled shrimp, banana

"skipped" cardio at the gym with softball tonight.  Good game all things considered.  We won 16-5.  I went 2-2, 1 walk, 2 R, tagged out at home in the first.  (I swear I beat the tag, everyone else said I was out by a full step.  Oh well.)

I can't use my Anderson in this league, so I went to someone else's bat, a 28oz.  (Mine is a 29, the Mutant was a 27.)  I could tell a difference in my swing and hit the ball better.  I think I really need to get back to a 29oz, since that is what I have been swinging for a while and my swing just feels better with the extra weight.  I'm going to see if Worth will replace my Mutant with a heavier version.


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

7am - banana
8:30 - oats/PB/whey, NF cappuccino, extra espresso,SF vanilla


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

I know Easton replaces with a different weight.


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

I called, and it was no problem.  I have a 28 coming back.  (It was that or a 30oz.  They don't make a 29oz.  Oh well.)


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

I swing a 28, only cool guys swing a 28!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

Then maybe I should get the 30.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


>



<I was trying to imply I'm not worthy of the 28oz....you know....'cause I'm not cool....>


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

10:30 - whey shake, supps

The interview schedule for today's candidate got out of whack, which means I can't hit the gym on time.  I'll have to try to slip out a smidge early and hit it on the way home, I guess.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I swing a 28, only cool guys swing a 28!



  I swing a 28 too.      My previous one was a 26.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

Its because we are the coolest of the cool!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

12:30 - lunch - Chicken apple and walnut salad


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

Py!
Looks like you've been doing good in here!


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2007)

3pm - Fiber1 bar...not great, but better than nothing
4pm - w/out 
6pm - tuna, brown rice
9pm - NSA, NF yogurt, 12 oz

workout:

WU - OH squat SS hang clean - 45, 55, 65 x 10

Circuit work:
Weights:
Deadlifts - 85
Bench - 45
squat - 95
lat pulldowns - 60


Circuit 1: 2 min, 90s RI
DL: 42 reps
bench: 50 reps
squats: 30 reps
pulldowns: 50 reps

Circuit 2: 90 sec, 60s RI
DL: 26 reps
bench: 40 reps
squats: 25 reps
pulldowns: 40 reps

Circuit 3: 60 sec, 30s RI
DL: 22 reps
bench: 32 reps
squats: 20 reps
pulldowns: 30 reps

Good golly!  The program said to use 25% of 1RM.  It seemed really light to me until about 60 seconds in.  Tougher than it looks.  Then I went home and cut the grass.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2007)

Whats your goal weight loss wise?


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2007)

Hmm...well, for 8 weeks, I think 25lbs would be a good stretch goal.  I've got enough BF that it should be reachable.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2007)

definetly managable if you set your mind to it!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2007)

Everyone on these boards loses weight way to fast IMO. You still got my support Pylon .


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Billie!

BG - I only set that number because I know how my body reacts to a good cut program when I do the work.  It's a very reachable goal without sacrificing lean mass.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Brutus gotta realize someone like me knows my body well enough to lose weight at a pace that I can maintain most if not all of my muscle. Strength always suffers no matter what I do. I have cut slowly and I have had to cut quickly for a couple of fights I had to be in at a bar in town. Yes there was a weight limit at a damn bar! Pylon is a bigger fella and 25lbs imo isnt to drastic for him. Someone like Brutus 25lbs is a shit load. 

Killer circuit Py!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Everyone on these boards loses weight way to fast IMO. You still got my support Pylon .



Well, I wouldn't say *everyone*.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 20, 2007)

Nice work Py!


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Brutus gotta realize someone like me knows my body well enough to lose weight at a pace that I can maintain most if not all of my muscle. Strength always suffers no matter what I do. I have cut slowly and I have had to cut quickly for a couple of fights I had to be in at a bar in town. Yes there was a weight limit at a damn bar! Pylon is a bigger fella and 25lbs imo isnt to drastic for him. Someone like Brutus 25lbs is a shit load.
> 
> Killer circuit Py!


 
Well said, D.  Except for that "bigger fella" part.


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

Week 1 has come and gone.  I went easy this weekend, confined my "workouts" to work in the yard and around the house, as well as a nice long walk with the boys in their wagon.  I think I'm going to take the handle off and replace it with a harness.

No major problems with diet either.  Ate a little extra over the weekend, but still down from pre-cutting intake, and all clean.  

The cutting gods did test me, though.  Went to a trivia night and won a gift basket...full of ice cream toppings, candy and my very own sno cone maker.  Oy.


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

Week 2, day 1

8am - oats, pb, whey
10am - whey shake 
w/out:  

Each SS is 4 sets of 6 reps each, 80 sec RIs between sets

WU - OH squat SS hang clean - 45, 65, 85 x 10 

Hang Clean - 135x2, 115x1, 65x1 (more on this below)
SS reverse crunches BW x 4

Standing alt DB press - 45 x 4
SS 1 arm DB row - 60 x 4

Split squats - 50 x 4
SS single leg DB DL - 45 x 4

Bench dips - BW x 4
SS DB external shoulder rotation - 20 x 4

Same basic w/out as last Monday, but shorter RIs.  This one went well, was a little heavier on some weights.  

The last set of hang cleans were very light because I was interrupted after set 3 by one of the trainers who noticed a hitch in my form.  While I don't like being interrupted, he caught me between sets (plus I will always listen when it comes to bad form).  We went over a couple of things, so I went very light on the last set.  The tips helped a lot, and I think I have a better understanding of them now.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2007)

Lookin good py!  Glad the trainer caught the bad form and straightened it out for you!  Always good to have proper form!

And good idea w/ the wagon and harness.  You could prolly get one at a local military surplus store very cheap!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Week 1 has come and gone.  I went easy this weekend, confined my "workouts" to work in the yard and around the house, as well as a nice long walk with the boys in their wagon.  I think I'm going to take the handle off and replace it with a harness.



Don't forget to teach them how to say "Giddyap".


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Where do you workout at?


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

Chesterfield Athletic Commons in the valley.  Public, but not a chain.  I've gotten to know most of the trainers just by being around.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

They have a need for any trainers there? I will be certified in a matter of a month. Plus I dont really want to work at a Golds and my other option right now is for the chiro I havent spoken to in about 2 months or so.


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

Don't know.  I'll ask around and see what I can find out.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Would be pretty awesome if there was. I would have me a workout partner then huh?


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2007)

No doubt.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Would be pretty awesome if there was. I would have me a workout partner then huh?



Pylon can show you how to use the trapeze.


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Lookin Good My Friend, hows it goin???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

when do we get more pics of the boys??


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> when do we get more pics of the boys??



As soon as we get pics of the "girls"


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Nice response, Bolt.  

OK, here is one...


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

So, to recap yesterday...

Did the w/out as posted.  Then did a "Nia" class, which is a really girls kind of aerobics.  (It's a work class, and I was trying to support the team.  Once was enough, I think.)  Then we had our game, and we were short 2 guys and 3 girls, which meant no subs, and only 9 playing (5 guys, 4 girls).  We managed to get one guy's wife to catch for us so we had a full team, but we were missing our best hitter and our best pitcher (who is also a fine hitter).  

Turns out, we plated 9 in the first and won 16-5.  Good game all around.  I went 3-4, 2 doubles, 3 runs scored.  Not too shabby.  And after all that, I slept very well.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice response, Bolt.



 

Wow py you must have beat after that day good lord man!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

nice game!  What exactly is Nia??


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2007)

Bolt:  Yup, tuckered out for sure.

Billie:  It's a mix of aerobics, dance and tae bo.  Not a bad cardio w/out, but way to girly for me.  Here's a link.

Good day, went a little overboard on dinner, but it was a big salad (greens, turkey bacon, FF cheese ,FF croutons, tomatoes, no dressing).  Then 20 min of cardio (4 min WU, 16 min intervals - 40s on, 80s off).  Good times.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good day, went a little overboard on dinner, but it was a big salad (greens, turkey bacon, FF cheese ,FF croutons, tomatoes, no dressing).



I've tried eating salad without dressing, but it's just too bland for me that way.  It's probably better for you the way you do it, though.


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2007)

I am out of oats...and whey.  This sucks.

8am - protein bar
10am - same

12 - w/out...WU, 5 min elliptical

All lifts are 3 sets, 12 reps, 60s RIs (slightly heavier loads, shorter RI than last week)

DB Romanian DLs - 75 x 3
SS crunches - BW x 3

Incline DB press - 45s x 3
SS standing calf press - 225, 240 x2

DB upright rows - 25s x 3
SS DB lunges - 25s x 3

DB external rotations - 15 x 3
SS DB pullovers - 50 x 3

Cooldown - stretching

lunch - ahi tuna, brown rice


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, and congrats on your ballgame the other night, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Your like the atuomatic 3-4 if I ask you to play you better not go 0 for....

And so happens we maybe needing someone for our Alton league for a while, until our guy gets better!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2007)

nice Inc. DB presses!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your like the atuomatic 3-4 if I ask you to play you better not go 0 for....
> 
> And so happens we maybe needing someone for our Alton league for a while, until our guy gets better!



Is that an invite?  

What night do you play and at what time?  My Monday league has one game left, and no summer session, so my only games (for now) are Thursdays.

Also, I have some info for you on the trainer thing.  I'll PM you.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your like the atuomatic 3-4 if I ask you to play you better not go 0 for....
> 
> And so happens we maybe needing someone for our Alton league for a while, until our guy gets better!



Nothing like a little pressure.


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

OK, splurged a little at lunch.  Haven't done a cheat meal in 10 days or so, so I figured I'm due.  Found a new cajun place run by a couple of hurricane survivors from NOLA.  Fantastic stuff.  Best greens I've had in a restaurant.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

Just wanted to say Hi!!! 
Glad ure doing well and OMG, the babies are sooo big!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

crazy_enough said:


> Just wanted to say Hi!!!
> Glad ure doing well and OMG, the babies are sooo big!




Heya CE!  Long time no see!  How's everything in your neighborhood?


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

Im doing alright. Ya know, eat, work, eat, train, eat, take care of babies, eat, sleep... same old same old.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice response, Bolt.
> 
> OK, here is one...




Give me dat baby....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> when do we get more pics of the boys??




I second that motion!


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

crazy_enough said:


> Im doing alright. Ya know, eat, work, eat, train, eat, take care of babies, eat, sleep... same old same old.



Yup, same here.  Still squishy in too many places, still trying to get it fixed.  The more things change, right?


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I second that motion!



I'll do what I can.  We just did family pics last night, so I should have a few to share.  Here's a couple more to hold you over...


----------



## Pylon (May 24, 2007)

Mixed bag at the game tonight.  We were short handed and had to recruit players at the last second, but turned out fine with a 21-5 win.  I was 2-2, 2 doubles, sac fly, 2 R, 5 RBI.  Also had a good night in the field.  

The downside was in my legs.  My left knee felt a little out of sorts in warm ups, but no big deal.  Then on the first double I tweaked my left groin.  The next AB was the sac, and I irritated my right quad trying not to hurt the groin any further.  We had no subs, and I couldn't get a runner unless I came out of the game.  So I legged out the second double (dumb), took third on a ground ball to SS (real dumb), then came home when the relay went off the 3Bs glove (just plain stupid).  The last inning, I almost fell down trying to step out for a throw.  My leg just didn't want to hold me up anymore.

I rubbed both legs down with sportscream. I'm hoping they are better in the AM, but since tomorrow is supposed to be the long circuits of DLs and squats, I may take the day off, just to be safe.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

For shit sakes, your hitting like 800 plus on the season! If we werent playing in BFE tommorow night I would ask you to come. We are short a player. But it would be like a 2 hour drive for you. But the Alton league I will definitly use ya some point this year!


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2007)

I'm below .800.  I think for the year I'm in the .700-.750 range.

The hits last night felt as good as any I've had in a while.  I had moved to the front of the plate a little (I'm usually very deep in the box) in an effort to hit the ball while higher in the air and generate more power.  I've come to terms with being a line drive hitter, and last night I moved back to my normal depth.  I just hit the ball better and have a better swing when the ball is about 12 inches off the ground, I guess.


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

I walk the box most of the time, unless its utrip or something. ASA I dictate where the pitch will be, but in Utrip it is tough to do that since they can quick pitch and all of that other crap.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> (I'm usually very deep in the box)



So thaaaaat's how you got those babies!!!  Hmmmm.......











_(sorry, I'm a little deprived right now)_


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2007)

awwww....the boys are adorable!!  Your oldest looks SO proud to be a big brother!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> So thaaaaat's how you got those babies!!!  Hmmmm.......





Congrats on beating Burner to the punchline, by the way....



			
				 b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awwww....the boys are adorable!!  Your oldest looks SO proud to be a big brother!!!



Thanks B.  Yeah, he gets a little overzealous at times, but in general he's having a good time with it.


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2007)

Had a good time last night out with my sister and my friend's wife.  (I think I mentioned that he's in Iraq, right?)  We took her to celebrate her new job (which means they will be moving to North Carolina in a couple of weeks).  We went to a place called the Atomic Cowboy for dinner.  Very good food and drinks.  Then went to see a band some friends are in called My2Planets down at Blueberry Hill.  (I realize most of you have no idea where I am talking about, but that's OK.)  Overall, a good time had by all.

Plan to do a lot of grilling this weekend.  I have chicken, ribs and pork steaks.  (I've heard that pork steaks are just a St. Louis thing.  Any of you ever see them in your stores?  Talking about the pork butt steak, not chops or butterfly chops.)

The quad is a little better, the groin is still tight.  I'm taking the weekend off and hoping it is better to lift on Wednesday.  I'll probably start up on week 1 again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2007)

Enjoy the R-n-R


----------



## Brutus_G (May 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Enjoy the R-n-R



True dat!


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2007)

Thanks.  I'd enjoy it more if I weren't concerned about how long it will be until I can lift again.  The quad feels better, and the groin is tight but better.  Should be ok for Wednesday.

Of course, my heel is still tender.  That will probably be with me until the offseason, I guess...


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

Indeed rest is good, let me know how it goes because I get very little of it! By the way, I do believe the Synergy 2's are the best bats out there! To bad they will be outlawed after this year!


----------



## Pylon (May 27, 2007)

I was looking at the Decker Enigma or the Antivirus...haven't really started shopping yet.  I expect Worth to take their time getting my replacement out.


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2007)

I have never seen those 2. Worth is ussually pretty quick. Again I really like Easton bats. Cannot go wrong! Dont get the Mutants! They break so easy!

So hey I need a name from ya, yours! . I need an actual name to put with my recomdation.


----------



## Pylon (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have never seen those 2. Worth is ussually pretty quick. Again I really like Easton bats. Cannot go wrong! Dont get the Mutants! They break so easy!
> 
> So hey I need a name from ya, yours! . I need an actual name to put with my recomdation.



I put it in my PM, didn't I?


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Yes my man you did! Thanks again I will send him an email tonight. I am pretty nervous about the whole thing. But we shall see how it goes it cant hurt! 

So whats going on with the whole softball thing now? You got rained out lately?


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

I just sent him an email. Hell I was nervous just sending the email. I dont know what I am going to do if he actually wants to meet with me....I get so nervous about things like this. I just want to do well ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

How goes it BRother Pylon??? Hope all is well w/you and yours!!! How are the legs feelin???


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

How was your weekend mi amigo?


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2007)

Hey y'all...

Nice long weekend.  Even extended it a day.  Legs are feeling much better the last couple of days, which means I'll be lifting at lunch!

I'm going to slide back to day 3 of week 1, meaning I'll do week 2 again next week (since it was interrupted).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2007)

Glad you had a good weekend....I knew a little extra rest would do you good.

How's the heel?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2007)

I am not even going to comment on your "tight groin" 

also...we do Pork Steaks here, I figure it's a southern thang


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2007)

Har har har....

OK, didn't get to the gym yesterday.  Forgot I had a business meeting scheduled.  But I'm free today!

My left knee has been a little cranky, not sure why.  I think I'll stick with some low impact cardio today (as opposed to squats and DLs) just to make sure I don't aggravate anything.  And the heel is still a little tender, but it comes and goes.  

I'll get caught up with everyone later, I promise.


----------



## Devlin (May 31, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition.   Sorry to hear about the injuries during the game, but glad to hear you are resting up.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Playin this weekend?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 1, 2007)

Not at this point.  

The legs are feeling fine.  I passed on cardio (despite my plans to go to the gym).  Kinda glad I did.  It's been busy, plus I think the extra rest helped.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Wats up man?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 2, 2007)

Nada.  Y tu?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nada.  Y tu?



Kicking it havinf fun lots a chicks lol.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah, the single life.


I hate you.


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

I hate you as well!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

I love you both!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey all...busy busy busy.  Sorry for my absence.  Not likely to get better in the next couple of days, but I did make it to the gym today....

WU - elliptical, 6 min

Each SS is 4 sets of 6 reps each, 75 sec RIs between sets

Hang Clean - 115x5
SS reverse crunches BW x 4

Standing alt DB press - 45 x 4
SS 1 arm DB row - 60 x 4

Split squats - 50 x 4
SS single leg DB DL - 45 x 4

Bench dips - BW x 4
SS DB external shoulder rotation - 20 x 4

Took a little extra time after the third round on the third SS.  The 1 leg DLs really take a toll on my lats.

OK, off to my game.  I'll check in the morning....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2007)

OK, so I'm checking in early...

We finished the session at 5-3 after a 16-12 win tonight.  I went 3-3, and the scorebook will show a double and a home run, 3 runs scored, 3 RBI (I think).  In reality, there were 2 doubles, but on one, the throw went to the plate and missed the catcher, who collided with the runner, then opted to help he up rather than get the ball.  I was rounding third by the time the pitcher (who failed to back up the play), realized what had happened.  I got to the plate about the time he got to the ball.

Also had a nice play at short to double off a runner at first.  Plus, I did some hard running with nary a peep from my legs.  All in all a good game. 

Also, my replacement bat arrived today.  I'll be trading it in later this week, hopefully before my Thursday game.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2007)

on everything


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks B...

OK, final numbers for the spring session.  I ended up hitting .773, 1.227 SLG, .783 OBP.  Not bad.  Hopefully the fall session will be better, since I won't be tinkering with a new bat and swing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Bet someone had some fun lol.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Lookin good man and looks like your kickin ass on the feild!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> OK, final numbers for the spring session.  I ended up hitting .773, 1.227 SLG, .783 OBP.  Not bad.  Hopefully the fall session will be better, since I won't be tinkering with a new bat and swing.



Good hitting, Py!  No summer leagues for you?  When does the "fall" season start?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks all!

I am playing in one summer league.  Well, it's a spring league, but we've had 4 rainouts, so it may last all summer!  

The Monday team will resume in August.  That doesn't count an exhibition against the company executives, which I hope will go down at the end of this month.  They are playing for pride.  We are playing for them to buy us some sweet new threads and pay for the fall league.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

You are almost done?!?! Thats very wierd to me. I play until December!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2007)

That's just one league.  All in all, we'll be playing through October, I think.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Ahhh...

I never did hear back from the guy at the gym?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll say something to him next time I see him.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

So whats goin on? Anything new? You hit the shit out of the ball for the short lived season you had there!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, I got my replacement bat, but now am arguing with Worth/Rawlings about it.  They sent me a "No Return" bat, which I think is crap, considering it failed after 3 weeks due to a manufacturing defect.  I'm of the opinion that should not count against my "1 return" warranty.  (Plus, it makes it a little harder to trade off, you know?)

Other than that, just hoping the weather holds and I can get in a game tomorrow night.

How is your Alton team?  Any tourneys near STL coming up?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2007)

By the way, I did manage to get the gym today, though I had to cut it short.  I skipped the SS of rows and lunges.  My knees have been a little unhappy the last couple of days, so I thought it was for the best.

WU - OH squat - 45, 65, 85 x 10

3 sets, 12 reps, 65 s RIs

DB romanian DLs - 75, 80, 100 PR
SS sit ups - +25 x 3

DB incline bench press - 45, 50x2
SS standing calf press - 240, 270x2

DB external rotation - 15s x 3
SS db pullover - 50 x 3

I upped the weights early to make sure the workload was good.  Decided to give the 100s a shot on the DLs.  Felt good, but not so great on my hands.  
DB romanian DL


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow OHS that must be tough to stay upright.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2007)

I've done them enough (and the weight is so light) that it really isn't an issue.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2007)

I just got back the pics we did over the weekend, and I thought I would share a couple of the boys...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2007)

I can actually see a resemblence maybe im imgaining it.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks...I think...  

Another win tonight, 16-3.  I went 2-3, reached on an error, 4 RBI, 1R.  Both hits came with 2 outs and runner on.  Hit the ball well, two of them right down the line.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha, Your older boy looks like you. Your kids are cute, You must be very proud of your family. You should be.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2007)

the baby has a look on his face that says "haha...I just pooped on daddy"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> the baby has a look on his face that says "haha...I just pooped on daddy"





That's a good one!!!!!

Very cute kids Py!  I just love that picture!  You are one handsome bunch!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks all...

Busy weekend.  Had JD's baptism and party.  Good times, good food, good beer.  What else could you want?

Got to the gym today.  Will post numbers later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2007)

me? According to Fit...a girlfriend....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's that w/out from today...

WU - OH squat SS hang clean - 45, 65, 85 x 10

Each SS is 4 sets of 6 reps each, 75 sec RIs between sets

Hang Clean - 115, 135x3
SS reverse crunches BW x 4

Standing alt DB press - 45 x 4
SS 1 arm DB row - 60 x 4

Split squats - 50 x 4
SS single leg DB DL - 50 x 4

Bench dips - BW x 4
SS DB external shoulder rotation - 20 x 4


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2007)

I went back and figured out my stats for Thursday nights, just out of curiosity.  So far I am 6 for 8, meaning I am 23-30 (.767) for the year.  

I should be getting my new bat in the next day or so.  A teammate brokered a trade that sent my Mutant replacement for a silver Mayhem (with a return left on it).  Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish ppl would post more before and after pics.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

My brother has 2 Mayhems and he hates them. Shouldve gotten ahold of me I wouldve gotten you a hook up on those. I hit with them and I think they are fine, but I dont blame you, get rid of the Mutant they break so easy!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, I got my replacement bat, but now am arguing with Worth/Rawlings about it.  They sent me a "No Return" bat, which I think is crap, considering it failed after 3 weeks due to a manufacturing defect.  I'm of the opinion that should not count against my "1 return" warranty.  (Plus, it makes it a little harder to trade off, you know?)
> 
> Other than that, just hoping the weather holds and I can get in a game tomorrow night.
> 
> How is your Alton team?  Any tourneys near STL coming up?



Now to answer this. My Alton team has been kicking some serious ass! We lost the first 2 down there and ever since I dont believe we have lost. We have been killing teams. We just had to get used to hitting those 375 balls again. I dont believe we have any tournys in the Lou anytime soon. I know we got one August 19th, but thats a ways away.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2007)

Cute kids Py...your a lucky father!

And workouts aren't to shabby either!  Looks like someone is ickin ass again!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> My brother has 2 Mayhems and he hates them. Shouldve gotten ahold of me I wouldve gotten you a hook up on those. I hit with them and I think they are fine, but I dont blame you, get rid of the Mutant they break so easy!



Let me know what he has.  I might be interested (or know someone else who might be).

Keep me in mind for the Alton team or tourney needs.  I'd love to get out and play more!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Let me know what he has.  I might be interested (or know someone else who might be).
> 
> Keep me in mind for the Alton team or tourney needs.  I'd love to get out and play more!



I will keep you in mind. The last few times we have had like 13 freakin guys! They asked me to sit last night for an inning. I said no thank you. If you gusy wanted me to sit for an inning than just call me and tell me that we have 5 outfielders and we may ask you to sit and I will tell you I wont be there. Its just that simple. 

He has an ASA certified Mayhem and a 120+ Mayhem....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

I hear you about sitting out.  If I am going to sit, I always make sure I volunteer to do so right after running the bases.  It seems to make the most sense.  I get irritated sometimes with my Thursday team when they only want to rotate 1B and not the other spots, but I am one of the two new players (no changes in 3 years), so I don't complain too much.

What colors are the bats, and what would he want for them?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Hum....hes been wanting a 28oz easton synergy flex, extended, or a syn 2. As far as money I dont know....they are damn near brand new. One of them are a black and red one, I think the other is blue and black, but I cant remember.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll ask around to see if there is a trade chance.  I assume they are both 28oz?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah they are. I am pretty sure Mayhems are endloaded as well.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes they are.  That was one thing I didn't like about the Mutant. 28oz felt like 28oz.  (They Mayhems feel about 4-5oz lighter by comparison, I think.)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Evening cardio - 20 min single hill routine

Yes, that's right...cardio.  So there.

And you are right, Brutus, I should get pics snapped.  I'll work on it when I have some free time.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yes they are.  That was one thing I didn't like about the Mutant. 28oz felt like 28oz.  (They Mayhems feel about 4-5oz lighter by comparison, I think.)



Hum.....I always think the Mayhems seem heavier. Dont know though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Evening cardio - 20 min single hill routine
> 
> Yes, that's right...cardio.  So there.
> 
> And you are right, Brutus, I should get pics snapped.  I'll work on it when I have some free time.



GJ P and i know what you mean about not havin time its cool man.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hum.....I always think the Mayhems seem heavier. Dont know though.



Heavier than a Mutant?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I personally think so.....its just so damn end loaded!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> GJ P and i know what you mean about not havin time its cool man.



It's a crap excuse.  But if I had a pic of me for each 10 lb difference, it would probably keep me in check.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Great workouts, man!

You look like a really happy family aswell


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL sounds good to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Py!


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

He sold the ASA one, but hes got a 120+ Mayhem left.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2007)

See what he wants.  I might know someone interested...


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

He said he sold his ASA one for about 200 bones......I would assume about the same for the other.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2007)

What color is the one he has? Red?  Find out how many swings and I'll put the word out.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Its the blue one....he says he would like 195 out of it shipped. He said it has about 200-300 swings on it.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2007)

Didn't get to the gym yesterday, won't be there today either.  Too busy with work.  The upside is food has been clean.  Also got in cardio last night (20 min  on the bike, 3 hills).  

We are having a lunch event at work today, and the menu was going to be pizza.  I convinced them to let me handle the food, so I spent last night grilling up burgers and chicken.  Much better.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Didn't get to the gym yesterday, won't be there today either.  Too busy with work.  The upside is food has been clean.  Also got in cardio last night (20 min  on the bike, 3 hills).
> 
> We are having a lunch event at work today, and the menu was going to be pizza.  I convinced them to let me handle the food, so I spent last night grilling up burgers and chicken.  Much better.



Wow GJ man that was a nice move!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats kewl you did the food...much better then pizza!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2007)

wow...you cook for your employees???? Are they hiring???


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, everyone seemed pleased with the choice.  

Bad news is I think I sprained my toe.  Nothing real serious, but it may slow me down in my game tonight...


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck on the game tonight. I play tommorow night, Saturday, and Sunday. First place pays out 750 bucks! Hope we win this sucker!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice.

Decent game tonight.  2-4, reached on FC.  My first out was a line drive that I smoked, but the ball was very mushy tonight and it hung up long enough to be caught.  

We had one of the worst umps ever tonight.  Strike zone kept changing (and no mat in this league), we had to explain the rules to him (and he started to ask the other team for clarification...thankfully another ump walked by and helped out).  The worst was when he granted time to the other team while I was halfway home from 3rd.  I scored on the next pitch, so no damage, but still...

Toe hurts pretty bad right now.  It felt fine in while in my game shoes (Tanels), but now it's achy again.  We'll see how it feels tomorrow...

Also, got picked up for a tourney team.  Should be a good time.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Wheres your tourny at? 

I often notice that umps are totally horrible whenever there is no mat! I hate playing with no mat. I mean whats the point? Why not just throw one back there and dont be so damned proud!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree.  Our pitcher throws from the 3rb base side (about as close as you can get without leaving the rubber).  He had balls that landed just outside the plate on the 1b side, about 4 inches back, and they were called balls.  There is no way they could land there without crossing the strike zone perfectly...but nothing.  Then we were getting pitches that were flat and long called strikes.  Just pathetic.  The worst part was his immediate "I'm just a sub ump" excuse.  

First tourney is a Wapelhorst in St. Charles.  I've never played there, so I'll have to check it out.  I'll be playing for The Wave.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Never heard of the wave. What are they ASA wise? B,C,D,E?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2007)

It's a new team, I think.  We'll be playing D.  (They were going to register E, but that would mean no HR allowed, and there are a couple of big hitters on the team, and he didn't want to hamper their game.)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Back from visiting the family this weekend.  Ate a little extra this weekend (did I mention I was visiting my mom?)  

Also, I had been having achy knees for the last couple of weeks, and I think I know why.  I think my form on the hang cleans has been bad, and I was coming down too hard on them.  I focused on it Monday, and they have been better this week.  I think I may start subbing out the exercises to lighten the load on them going forward.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Back from visiting the family this weekend.  Ate a little extra this weekend (did I mention I was visiting my mom?)
> 
> Also, I had been having achy knees for the last couple of weeks, and I think I know why.  I think my form on the hang cleans has been bad, and I was coming down too hard on them.  I focused on it Monday, and they have been better this week.  I think I may start subbing out the exercises to lighten the load on them going forward.



It could also be a foot arch probelm ask funk.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Not sure I understand that comment.  Are you saying an arch problem during the lift, or flat arches in general.  If the latter, I wouldn't think so, only because they have felt fine since I noticed the problem on the hang cleans.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2007)

I think i remember him saying flat foot arches cause knee problems.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't had them before, and it eased up after backing off of HCs, so I hope that's the issue.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Just an update. Brother sold his bat. 

How are things your way?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2007)

All is well, thanks.  And no sweat on the bat.  Just gathering info in case anyone was interested.

Just finished up a 35 min - 8.5 mile bike ride (inside, of course).  No hills, just steady pace.  Good times...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Most of ther times additioonal arch support will aid in bad knees but it seems it was the exercise/form that was bothering it.

Or the exercise is pointing out a weak point in your structure.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

I was coming down pretty hard instead of bending my knees to cushion the blow.  My form was not very good.  Hang cleans are a tough one for me to really feel like I have them grooved.  Best off to leave them out for a while.

Actually, I've been doing more cardio at night because I've been busy at work.  The upside is I am getting back into the bike at night (not to mention the X-box time.)


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 19, 2007)

^ Why not just switch to one arm cleans.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

It's an option, but I'm not sure that the solution to bad form is to do it with one hand.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2007)

Speaking of riding...30 min cardio (bike, no hills)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2007)

The bike is one of the easiest things for me to do, whenever I'm in need of some cardio.  I could sit in front of a TV for hours biking if I'm not going at a real intense rate.

When are we going to get some workouts in here, or am I just an idiot for skipping over peoples posts in this thread?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Why not just switch to one arm cleans.



Its easier to get hurt on those man form wise,b ut on the other hand it is gonna be less weight.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> When are we going to get some workouts in here, or am I just an idiot for skipping over peoples posts in this thread?


 
You haven't missed them.  Like I said earlier, I just haven't been able to get to the gym.  It's not a good excuse, but work as kept me hopping lately.  I'm hoping to get back at it next week.  In the meantime, trying to keep the diet clean and the cardio consistent.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You haven't missed them.  Like I said earlier, I just haven't been able to get to the gym.  It's not a good excuse, but work as kept me hopping lately.  I'm hoping to get back at it next week.  In the meantime, trying to keep the diet clean and the cardio consistent.



Sometimes that's all you can do just be consistent man.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad to see the cardio big guy!  For some reason i just hate biking in the gym...I use to only do it but now I just prefere the eliptical.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Sometimes that's all you can do just be consistent man.


Amen to that....



			
				BDeadbolt said:
			
		

> Glad to see the cardio big guy! For some reason i just hate biking in the gym...I use to only do it but now I just prefere the eliptical.



I don't like biking in the gym either, but the X-box makes the time go by really quick.  No complaints.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I don't like biking in the gym either, but the X-box makes the time go by really quick.  No complaints.



Your gym provides an XBOX while cycling?  Geez, what gym do you go to?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Your gym provides an XBOX while cycling?  Geez, what gym do you go to?



lol dam


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2007)

It's called "my basement."  Very exclusive.  You can't get in unless you...um...ask.  Like, twice.

Speaking of which, just finished 40 min (meaning 2 games of NHL 2K6), 8.5 miles.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You haven't missed them.  Like I said earlier, I just haven't been able to get to the gym.  It's not a good excuse, but work as kept me hopping lately.  I'm hoping to get back at it next week.  In the meantime, trying to keep the diet clean and the cardio consistent.



If that's all that can be done, then that's all that can be done.  Atleast you're doing something and keeping active.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It's called "my basement."  Very exclusive.  You can't get in unless you...um...ask.  Like, twice.




Can I come in please?
Can I come in please?

I'll bring Silent Hill or Halo or Ghost Recon or something like that.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)

Done and done!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)

Softball game sucked.  Our second loss (to a team we smoked in week 1), marred by sloppy play on our end, strong defense on their end (all our line drives were right at people), and some very close calls, none of which we got.

The only play I take any blame for was in the 1st.  With 2 out, the batter hit a line drive that our SS dove for.  I run to the bag as he comes up with the ball in his hand, and the umpire signals out.  I started off the field, then he changed his call and the runner beat me back to the bag.  I checked later to make sure I saw him call an out, which he did, but he changed the call after I looked away.  (He got the call right, by the way.)  

I went 1-2, 1 R, and would be willing to swear I was safe.  (Bystanders said it could go either way, which sounds like a tie to me.....)  I ended the game on deck because down by 7 and with 2 outs, our runner decides to try to go from 1st to 3rd on a ground ball to 2nd (no throw was made to 1st, by the way), then was called out for sliding into the bag when he would have been safe.  (It's a no sliding league.  We lost 2 that way tonight, both on plays where they just lost their footing.)


----------



## Pylon (Jun 21, 2007)

Almost forgot, did 40 min on the bike...since I didn't get to run the bases much...


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

You know Py sometimes that happens. You lose to teams you stomped early in the year. We lost to a team we beat by 20 and beat by 15. They beat us by 1, but we did only have half our team and some subs....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

We had everyone there.  We've just been flat the last two weeks.  They raised all kinds of hell at the end of the game when our runner "slid" into second.  Their entire infield was surrounding the ump and screaming at him (he called the runner safe, but didn't really understand the slide rule.  The rule is that once you hit the ground you are out, and it doesn't matter if you slide, fall, or make dirt angels in the process.)  

So, that irritated us a bit.  There are only 4 teams in this league, so we will play them a couple more times.  I'm betting we won't be flat for those.


----------



## Double D (Jun 22, 2007)

So you cannot slide? Are you kidding me? What are you suppose to do plow someone over?!?! Thats the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Let me guess they have a halo rule with single wall bats and string balls. Not to mention you cant wear metal cleats and everyone on your team has to have the same uniform. 

WOW, I hate leagues like that! 

Oh well good luck again, I hope you guys dominate.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

No uniform rule...but not metal spikes.  ASA bats only.  And if it is close, you are supposed to give yourself up.  

Yeah, it sucks.  But what can you do?  This is our first year at Forest Park.  The guy who runs it writes his own rules.  I don't know if we will be here next year or not.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No uniform rule...but not metal spikes.  ASA bats only.  And if it is close, you are supposed to give yourself up.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks.  But what can you do?  This is our first year at Forest Park.  The guy who runs it writes his own rules.  I don't know if we will be here next year or not.



That guy sounds like a pussy to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Can I come in please? Can I come in please?


jeez...this could be toooooooo easy....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> So you cannot slide? Are you kidding me? What


hey...hey....don't bag on Py 'cause he can't slide....Zoolander...you know..the guy who is really, really, really, really good looking...can't turn left.
Its not their fault. Nobody's perfect...no need to criticize, sir!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> The rule is that once you hit the ground you are out, and it doesn't matter if you slide, fall, or make dirt angels in the process.)



Wow, a no-sliding league.    Can't say I've ever heard of one of those.  So if you're running the bases and accidentally trip in the middle of the base path, you're out?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey have you seen Brother Pylon??? I wouldn't want him sliding into me either!!!

Hope all is well my Friend, Best Wishes in your tournament!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

My sliding is fine...rare, but fine.  Thanks for your concerns, everyone.   

Fixed up a great salad for dinner.  Fresh strawberries, granny smith apples, candied pecans, grilled chicken and blue cheese.  Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Another 40 min bike ride (and 2 more shutouts on NHL 2K6).  

It's been a really good week.  I've been consistent on cardio work and my diet has stayed clean all the way through.  All in all, a very good week.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2007)

^  That's how you get results, great job Py.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2007)

how many days are you lifting now?? I'm considering switching to a 2 day lifting (uppers/lowers) and doing more cardio...whatcha think?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks, Bake.

Well...um...I didn't lift at all this week.  Not that I am forgoing the weight...just busy, and I can get the cardio in at night.  It will be back, I promise.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

Mmm...love me some cheat meal.

Nachos?  OK, I'll have a handfull.  Ooh, cajun chicken wrap, thanks very much.  Extra pizza?  Sure, I'll try some.  Hey, let's get ice cream!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Mmm...love me some cheat meal.
> 
> Nachos?  OK, I'll have a handfull.  Ooh, cajun chicken wrap, thanks very much.  Extra pizza?  Sure, I'll try some.  Hey, let's get ice cream!



What you mean cheat meal you got your protein carbs and fats   ice cream has calcium.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Mmm...love me some cheat meal.
> 
> Nachos?  OK, I'll have a handfull.  Ooh, cajun chicken wrap, thanks very much.  Extra pizza?  Sure, I'll try some.  Hey, let's get ice cream!



You're a pig!  A filthy, filthy pig!!!



...



I had McDonalds...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup.  And it was all good.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 24, 2007)

What a day.  Played in my first tourney.  4 games in a row.  We had a 5th, but we didn't find out until guys were leaving, and we didn't have enough to play.  

We got smoked in each game, but improved each game as well.  I caught all day (which was fine with me), and went 5-9 with some decent line drives.  I am totally beat at this point.  Too much running, too much sun, too much humidity.  Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

40 min cardio tonight.  After a grueling weekend, it's good to get back on the horse....um, bike.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

So you guys got your tourny in huh? 

We played one game and won. Then the rain hit. So me and a few buddies picked up and went 2 hours away where we played some more ball in a league.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

If you have 40 minutes available for cardio, why don't you do some basic weight training instead?  That little voice in the back of my head just can't fathom not hitting the weights.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> So you guys got your tourny in huh?
> 
> We played one game and won. Then the rain hit. So me and a few buddies picked up and went 2 hours away where we played some more ball in a league.



Yeah, it was a humbling experience, for sure.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember first playin tournies.....we always lost. now a day we never ever lose!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If you have 40 minutes available for cardio, why don't you do some basic weight training instead?  That little voice in the back of my head just can't fathom not hitting the weights.



I like finishing the day with cardio.  Plus, I should be lifting during the day, but I've been busy lately.  That is the plan, though.

I may switch back to a HIT program for time's sake...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe you could just try knocking out some chins and dips 10 minutes tops and a decent workout no equipment needed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> What a day.  Played in my first tourney.  4 games in a row.  We had a 5th, but we didn't find out until guys were leaving, and we didn't have enough to play.
> 
> We got smoked in each game, but improved each game as well.  I caught all day (which was fine with me), and went 5-9 with some decent line drives.  I am totally beat at this point.  Too much running, too much sun, too much humidity.  Good times.



Only 9 ABs in 4 games?  I miss playing in tourneys, although I did feel pretty beat by the end of the weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Did I hear HIT??? LOL!!!

How goes it BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Only 9 ABs in 4 games?



Did I mention we were getting smoked each time out?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Did I hear HIT??? LOL!!!
> 
> How goes it BRother Pylon!!!



Heya Archie!  Yes, looks like HIT may be in my future.  It's just too gosh darn time efficient to ignore.

I'm thinking something like my old up-down program.  I'll probably base it off HD (since I like it so much), but build more about the three kings (squat, DL, bench).  I'll tinker with it today, but feel free to make suggestions.  

If DoubleD wanders in, I'd be interested in your take as well.  You know, since you got that fancy certification and all....


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

Took Tuesday off, 40 min cardio last night.  I'm down about 10 lbs on this cut, so it's going well.  Feeling good.  Diet staying clean and consistent.  Good times.  It is apparently monsoon season here, so no softball tonight I'm guessing.

Also, I've been rocking a new album this week, "Icky Thump" by the White Stripes.  Real good stuff.  There are a couple of very gym-worthy tracks (Icky Thump, which just sounds like a great gym track, Rag and Bone, Little Cream Soda, and some others that are borderline, depending on what you are doing.)  If you like their sound, I suggest you pick it up like it is your job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Did I mention we were getting smoked each time out?



Ah, the old mercy rule, right?  I forgot about that since our league doesn't have it unfortunately.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

So what do you weigh now?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a personal question, D, and I'll thank you to mind your own business!  

Right now I'm around 265.  

Too high, I know.  Don't forget, at my peak, or valley, I suppose, I was around 350.  I got down to 240, then rebounded a bit when I came off the hard program.  I started creeping up, though, so I decided to get back on track and bring it back down.  I'd like to hit 220 or so.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 28, 2007)

...and in my continuing efforts to reflect the aforementioned problem...40 minutes of cardio...


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

I know what its like to try and keep weight off....it is tough. Good luck!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

That would be an excellent starting point imo!!!

Base your routine on something like this :
Mon-Squat (and auxilliary work)
Wed-Bench (aux. work)
Fri-Deads (aux. work)

That would be a fast and effective starting point my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2007)

Headed out of town for a couple of days, helping my parents move.  There will be lots of food and drink, I'm sure, but it will be coupled with a ton of hard work.  I'll be back Tuesday, and probably sleep through the holiday. 

See you when I get back!


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> That would be an excellent starting point imo!!!
> 
> Base your routine on something like this :
> Mon-Squat (and auxilliary work)
> ...



I like the idea!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Pylon said:


> See you when I get back!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

GOD Speed my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Pylon (Jul 5, 2007)

Hope everyone had a fun and safe holiday!

I am back from the moving expedition, getting ready to head to NJ on Sunday.  The move was a ton of work, glad to be done.  I'm just now getting energy back to normal levels.  

Will check in with everyone later tonight!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Heya Py sorry bro been MIA been uber sick all week!  Wish I was able to meet up with you this weekend but I will be extra busy b/c I've been ,layed up in bed the past few days!  Man you couldn't have come at a worse time for me mi amigo!  Hope you enjoy this shit hole state 

Glad to see you doing cardio...its time for me to start that up again as well!  I may actually adopt some form of what archie just posted!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2007)

No sweat, DB.  Busy trip anyway...

OK, plan to start up lifting on Wednesday, building HIT around the big 3.  I'll work it up and get it posted soon.  I am fully committed to kicking Burner's ass over the next few months...just as soon as I finish this pizza...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No sweat, DB.  Busy trip anyway...
> 
> OK, plan to start up lifting on Wednesday, building HIT around the big 3.  I'll work it up and get it posted soon.  I am fully committed to kicking Burner's ass over the next few months...just as soon as I finish this pizza...



haha  Funny!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

You know its weird if i don't do my cardio i get annoyed actually starting to like it lol.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, pizza's done.  Bring on Burner's ass!!!!


(Hmmm...probably could have phrased that better....)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Hope you had a Great 4th my Friend, Best Wishes on your Goals Brother Pylon!!! Have you anything worked up yet???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Py I actually just PM'ed archy something based on the big 3...this is what I came up w/ for myself.  I'm waiting on archy's input lol.

Pull:
Deadlift r/p
UH BB Row r/p 
WG Pulldown a/o
DB Milt Press r/p
Side Lateral a/o
Face Pull a/o

Push:
DB Bench r/p 
Cable X Over a/o
Pullover a/o
BB Curl a/o
Pushdown a/o

Legs:
Squats r/p
Leg Ext a/o
BB SLDL r/p
Lying Leg Curl a/o
Standing Calf Raise a/o
BB Shrug r/p



B:
Pull
Deadlift r/p
DB Row r/p
CG UH Pulldown a/o
BB Milt Press r/p
HS SIde Lateral a/o
B/O Lateral a/o

Push
Inc BB Bench r/p
Low Pully Cable X Over a/o
Pushups a/o
DB Curl a/o
BB Skull Crusher r/p

Legs
Squats r/p
Leg Press a/o 
SLDL r/p
Sitting Leg Curl a/o
Seated Calf Raise a/o
DB Shrug r/p


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2007)

can't wait to finally see some weights posted in here!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi PY. We got a sponsor for the rest of this year and next year! We won a 22 team overnight tourny last weekend at B-Mac right there by the Mills. We beat a team with 4 major players on it. Awesome night!

How are you buddy?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2007)

Still squishy in the wrong places, D...but working on it...

OK, here is what I have cobbled together for lifts.  The idea is to build around the big three, incorporate some supersets to speed things up and get a lot out of the time I'm putting in, and try to work large muscle groups as much as I can while still hitting everything (or close to it) in the course of the week.  As always, input welcome...

Monday:
Deadlift SS BB Milt Press - 3x10
WG Pulldown SS Face Pull - 3x10

Wednesday
Bench  5x5
PU CG pulldown SS Pushdown - 3 x 12
Pec deck - 2 x 25 

Friday
Squats - 3 x 15, 10, 5
Leg Ext SS SLDL - 3 x 10
Leg press - 2 x 25 

The sets of 25 to finish W and F sounded like a good way to end by really baking out what is left after the heavier sets.  Just sounds fun, don't it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2007)

I think for the leg press 25 is ideal but for the pec deck 25 may be high. Ill be watchin to see how it works.


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

I would drop that down to 20 instead and use a bit heavier weight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh my Andy, your killin me w/that one!!! LOL, Best Wishes Brother Pylon, but I know you can/WILL do just fine!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

So Py how close are you to say the Alton gym?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would drop that down to 20 instead and use a bit heavier weight.



On both or just the pec deck?

Alton IL?  I dunno...30 minutes?


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

I would go down to 20 on both. I think once you get over 20 reps you may be doing more cardio than anything....

30 minutes isnt to far....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2007)

30 from home, maybe a little more from the office.  Did you get a gig there?  What about O'Fallon?  Maybe I should read your journal....


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I am going to OFallon to talk to the head trainer about a job in Alton. My buddy who is a trainer in OFallon said I have already got the job just as long as I dont seem like a schumuck to the head trainer.....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 11, 2007)

When are you going?  Maybe we can get together for lunch or something...


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Friday at 1. My day is really packed together pretty good though. I have to help my uncle first thing in the am, and hope to leave around 11 to get there by 1. Then I am suppose to have lunch with a buddy from there that I havent seen in about 6 months....go and have a few drinks. Then go over to another friends who I havent seen in about a year! Hang out there for a while, then go to bed somewhere in there. I got a big tournament in Peavley Mo. Saturday.....Know anyone playing there?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, well.  No big deal.

Hey, I just found out about a tourney getting put together in November in STL.  They are taking signups for individual players, then will assign to teams randomly.  One item they are tracking is player level, and they plan to spread out the As, Bs, Cs, etc evenly.  Should be a lot of fun.  It's Thanksgiving weekend.  If you are interested, I'll send you the link.  Entry is only $20, which includes a shirt.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

Finishing with leg press after squats, leg extension *and* SLDL's  

Wow - that's gotta hurt! That's some heavy duty leg day  

Hope its going well for you!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Finishing with leg press after squats, leg extension *and* SLDL's
> 
> Wow - that's gotta hurt! That's some heavy duty leg day
> 
> Hope its going well for you!



Dunno.  Haven't really tried it yet.  Ask me later!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey why dont you do some HIT if your strapped for time?


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow...thats interesting. Ya man send me a link. I dont know what we have going on that weekend, we got this new sponsor and hes got things scheleduled up into November! We are doing some kind of turkey tournament as well. I will let you know about that.....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Hey why dont you do some HIT if your strapped for time?



That's kind of the idea, but I went more with supersets and short lists of moves that straight HIT.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wow...thats interesting. Ya man send me a link. I dont know what we have going on that weekend, we got this new sponsor and hes got things scheleduled up into November! We are doing some kind of turkey tournament as well. I will let you know about that.....



Here is some info.  I think there are a lot of people interested, but they are likely to wait until a month prior to register.  Should be fun, though!  Info is at GatewaySoftball.com

_                 Nov 4th, 2007 at BMAC

$20 per player (includes your team shirt) - non refundable

Deadline to enter: October 24, 2007

MEN AND WOMEN CAN SIGN UP!

SEND ENTRY FORM WITH PAYMENT TO 

MICK LITE
1251 JUNGERMANN ROAD
SAINT PETERS, MO 63376 
314.539.1892 CELL 
636.447.9630 WORK 

or Paypal: gatewaysoftball@sbcglobal.net


*ENTRY FORM *
NAME

ADDRESS 

CITY,STATE, & ZIP 

E-MAIL 

PHONE NUMBER 

LEVEL OF PLAY IN 2007

TEAM PLAYED ON IN 2007

POSITIONS YOU PLAY 

SHIRT SIZE 

ARE YOU INTERESTED IN BEING A COACH?

Sign Up: Please send an email to mick@gatewaysoftball.com or PM me with your name, level of play, shirt size, and position. I will add you to the list, but you will not be official until payment is received. You can pay via pay pal at gatewaysoftball@sbcglobal.net, send a check or money order to Gateway Softball, or you can pay me in person. 

*Tournament Contacts: *
Mike O'Donnell (Event Coordinator) c_donnell@sbcglobal.net
Mick Lite (Player Registration) mick@gatewaysoftball.com 

*Tournament Sponsors: *
Gateway Softball
Shirts and Logos
Combat_


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

I just registered....waiting for an activation link


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Py!
Well...I went last night...how 'bout you?
or..I am I one day less 'squishy' than you now?


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Check the gallery. I got my midwest bomb squad logo for our softball team there. I found it on midwestsoftball


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Py!
> Well...I went last night...how 'bout you?
> or..I am I one day less 'squishy' than you now?



You are most assuredly less squishy than I.  But I played ball tonight.  That counts for something, I think...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Check the gallery. I got my midwest bomb squad logo for our softball team there. I found it on midwestsoftball



Nice.  Dirt10 does good work.  I'll post our logo for The Wave.  You'll like it, I think.  We are having our Sharks shirts redone for the fall.  When the proof comes back, I'll share that one too.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is the logo for the team, the backs of the shirts, and...um...another logo...or something...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2007)

Speaking of softball, played for the first time in 3 weeks tonight.  We won 4-3.  I went 1-3, reached on a FC, 1 R.  The hit (and run) came on an infield single with 2 outs and parked a rally to tie the game.  The last AB was a foul out, of which there were about 12 all game.  Both teams were fouling the ball all night.  I have no idea what was going on.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just registered....waiting for an activation link



You signed in as midwest bomb squad 23, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

Py


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a pretty awesome logo!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Speaking of softball, played for the first time in 3 weeks tonight. We won 4-3. I went 1-3, reached on a FC, 1 R. The hit (and run) came on an infield single with 2 outs and parked a rally to tie the game. The last AB was a foul out, of which there were about 12 all game. Both teams were fouling the ball all night. I have no idea what was going on.


the effects of global warming...blame Bush.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Love the logo, wish I had some time to play softball!!! Enjoy the weekend Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Pylon said:


> You signed in as midwest bomb squad 23, right?



Right....we sucked at Peavley this past weekend! We were missing 4 guys from our team so we had 4 others fill in and none of those 4 were anywhere close to the caliber we normally have!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear it...

For the record, I haven't forsaken the board, just super busy at work for the next few days.  I'll try to check in, but it may be the end of the week before I get back...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

see ya then Py


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, a few things to share.  First, the draft of the new logo for my coed team.  (There will be some slight modifications, but this is close.)







DoubleD, this was posted on the Gateway site.  Keep your eyes peeled for the revisions....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, now the rest...

Two long days stuffed in a room with people I don't really care to hang out with are over.  Ready to go back to doing real work for a while.  And of course, these kinds of meetings mean food, so I'm even further behind Burner than I was Monday!   

The highlight was schooling my boss in basketball at Dave and Busters.  We played 8 games.  He tied me once.  A public embarrassment, especially since I told him up front I don't play and I'm not very good.  (Actually, I'm OK, but he thought he would beat me clean.)

Vacation starts in just over a week.  This is the trip to Cleveland, Cooperstown and NYC.  Can't wait.  Going to try to have a great week (food and workouts) to kick it off!


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds awesome PY! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

That must have felt good to school your boss. Some things never get old.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, need a little help.  For some reason, I haven't been able to get myself restarted with w/outs after a down time.  Any suggestions?  Words of wisdom?  Motivational speeches?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

I like that logo!  I love that little shark....


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

My motivational speech for you

*SUCK IT UP AND GET YOUR ASS TO THE GYM!!!!*


----------



## Double D (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you want to look like you used to?

Hows it going to feel when you see someone again for the first time in a few years and your larger? (I use those speeches on my clients)


----------



## Double D (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome logo btw. I like the arch in the background!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

get your ass in the gym damnit!

Do 2 full body routines next week...light weight high reps really work on form and get them endorphines flowing that will get the ol groove back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

Did someone call me?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks all.  I didn't see most of these before lunch, but they are all appreciated.

On the upside, I did go lift at lunch.  I think it was more about admitting I was having a hard time.  (I actually forgot to throw my shoes in the car, so I had to stop and pick up a cheap pair of sneakers to be able to lift.  That's a good sign, I think.)

Anyway, not much in the way of weight to mention.  Did a 3 kings w/out (squat, bench, DL), did 4 sets of 5 for each, intended to keep it light.  Overdid it a little on the squats (did 220 on the last set...go figure), so my legs are a little fatigued.  I'm sure I'll regret it Sunday.  Either way, felt good to be in the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do you want to look like you used to?
> 
> Hows it going to feel when you see someone again for the first time in a few years and your larger? (I use those speeches on my clients)



You know, I'm guessing you expect the first answer to be yes, but mine is the opposite.  (Still effective though.   )


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Great to have ya back in the gym Brother Pylon, All it will take is a few times in the gym and I KNOW you'll be rippin it up like you have done my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, Arch.

I've got some soreness, but nothing that is slowing me down.  I think I hit just the right amount of work on Friday.  Good times.  Looking forward to Monday.  My plan is to get in 2 solid lifting sessions on M and W, since vacation starts on Thursday.  I'm planning to pack my running shoes, since we will be either in Cleveland or NYC hotels for a couple of nights (which will have a fitness center) or in upstate NY, where I should be able to run outside (I would think).


----------



## Pylon (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, I love summer.  Especially for fruit.

While I can't get my apple love on until the fall, I love this time of year for fruit salad.  I've got one in fridge now with g. smith apples, golden kiwi, papaya, mango, blueberries and strawberries.  Also cut up a watermelon and a casaba melon.  Good times.  Also much easier to resist the call of ice cream with that kind of fruit arsenal around.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

I somehow knew that DB and Archy would be in here at the mention of motivation...  I need some help in the food department with Twinkies, Oreos, and other devilish foods in the house


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Man, I love summer.  Especially for fruit.
> 
> While I can't get my apple love on until the fall, I love this time of year for fruit salad.  I've got one in fridge now with g. smith apples, golden kiwi, papaya, mango, blueberries and strawberries.  Also cut up a watermelon and a casaba melon.  Good times.  Also much easier to resist the call of ice cream with that kind of fruit arsenal around.



OH GOD now i want an apple lol! As for the motivation you should only lift for you any other reason and you'll fail so figure out what will motivate yourself. I always see myself as small and fat so i constantly have a desire to improve thats what drives me so hard.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> OH GOD now i want an apple lol! As for the motivation you should only lift for you any other reason and you'll fail so figure out what will motivate yourself. I always see myself as small and fat so i constantly have a desire to improve thats what drives me so hard.



I think the best motivation I can find is the feel superior to the people around me who do nothing.  Shallow, I know....but if it works, right?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2007)

Monday w/out...

WU - treadmill, 5 min - walk/jog (mostly just to get my legs started a little.  They are still pretty tight)

Deadlifts - 135 x 10, 10, 10
SS crunches - 3x10

Leg ext - 120 x 12, 12, 12
SS lying leg curl - 75 x 12, 60 x 12, 12

Hanging leg raises - bw x 10, 10, 10

Not too tough, but a good session to get back on track.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I somehow knew that DB and Archy would be in here at the mention of motivation...  I need some help in the food department with Twinkies, Oreos, and other devilish foods in the house



Girl you are talkin' to the wrong person for that kinda help....oh wait you weren't talkin' to me....but the answer is still the same -- DON'T BUY THOSE THINGS!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Py!

So, were you sore yesterday?  What's the plan for today's workout?


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice work PY. We got C state in Granite City this coming up weekend! You going anywhere?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Pylon, I like your exercise choices too!!! I am SOOOOO hungry for some fresh watermelon now!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2007)

Fitty - That WAS today!  What do you want from me?!?!  

DD - Yup, headed to Cooperstown for the HOF induction.  If you watch, I'll be the guy in the McGwire jersey.

Arch - Thanks!  The watermelon was great, the Crenshaw was even better.  (If you haven't had it, it's kinda like cantaloupe, but with a cleaner taste.  Big yellow mellon.  Good times...)


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Leg ext - 120 x 12, 12, 12



Feel the burn, did you?  

Great workout!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

Nah, it was a crap workout, but I went...that's the important thing...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

No gym time today, but did enough yardwork to get a sweat going.  One more day of work before vacation!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

Spent some much needed time at the batting cage tonight with great results.  Feel like I really got things going again.  (I've been scuffling a little bit, still getting on base, but not driving the ball at all.)  Looking forward to playing this week!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

You'll be just fine BRother Pylon, think........................."the ball" and you'll be CRUSHING it my Friend!!!
Never heard of that fruit, where can I get it???


----------



## Pylon (Jul 25, 2007)

Dierberg's carries it.  I think most markets have it (if they have any kind of melon selection).


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

watermelon, casaba, crenshaw,,,, mmmmm  they are all so good !


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No gym time today, but did enough yardwork to get a sweat going. One more day of work before vacation!!!!


so...Mr. Miaggi is your trainer now?
no..no...not side to side. Its out, and pull back. Out...and pull back.
Breathe in....breathe out....in....out...you do...whole yard. Come back when done.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2007)

Well done, Burner.  Well done indeed...

2-3 tonight in the losing effort.  I worked hard this week on improving my power stroke, each AB was a spot that needed a hit dropped in.  Oh well...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

was it a good game though?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Enjoy the weekend BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 27, 2007)

Can I start calling you "Big Papi?"


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you ever tried tomahawking the ball? Thats basically how I have hit all year and when you get it all its as impressive as it gets.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Hope all is well Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey all!

Just got back from my trip to Cleveland/Cooperstown/NYC.  I'll fill in details later on and share some pics.  I had some great food and a great time.  

Also, with the time off, I am more rested and ready to get back into the gym.  Feels good to be home!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Also, with the time off, I am more rested and ready to get back into the gym.  Feels good to be home!



Glad to hear it bro!! Rest up mi amigo!!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome back  !!    Love to see those pics!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, here is the rundown on yesterday.....

Had to play a double header in two locations.  First game (6pm) went well, 2-3, 1R.  10 run rule after 5.  

Got to the second game just before start.  (Not just me, but the way.  Our fall league is overlapping our spring league.)  We are playing a team for the 3rd time in 4 games, and they are the most irritating team in the league.  They constantly complain about everything, and not in a friendly way.  No fun at all.

We jumped out to a lead, and were up by 8 or 9 in the second inning.  At that point, their 1B tells me (out of nowhere) that we clearly stacked our team, and if I denied it I was a liar.  This was apparently based on having a different catcher than last week (she was having surgery, first game missed all year), and a different shortstop.  (I found that funny, since I was playing SS, and our SS was at 1B, and this was apparently upsetting to them.)  We did have a couple of subs, but the majority of our team was the regulars.  When I pointed these things out, his response was something along the lines of "Whatever.  I don't want to talk about it."  I asked why he brought it up, then, and he said he didn't.  Whatever.

Next inning, their 2B was on my ass constantly.  Can't hit, can't field, no range...I'm not denying any of these, by the way...but it was pretty clear that she didn't like me (for whatever reason) and seemed unhappy that her chirping didn't bother me more.

Next inning, I was sitting on the bench when she popped out to second.  I gave a little back as she went past.  ("Really knocked the snot out of that one!")  She turned and started screaming obscenities at me.  

Now, I have little respect for people who want to dish, but can't take a little smack talk their way.  I also take exception to personal attacks on the field, and got up to discuss this with the umpire (who has apologized to our team about their team after every game.)  Our left fielder's wife, however, took exception to the language being used in front of her kids, who were sitting on the bench.  That's when things took a turn...

She stepped onto the field to voice her displeasure, while our captain and I started to talk with the ump.  Their SS ran up to her (the wife) and got in her face and started screaming at her.  Her husband (the biggest and strongest guy on our team) charged their player, and was only kept from beating the snot out of him by some fast reaction by our other players.  We had three guys holding him back, and not by much.  (He's protective, as you may imagine.)  So the benches cleared, our team holding back one guy, their team all trying to get at him and screaming at the ump.  Good times.

Once everyone was separated (a good 5 minute process), they had a bunch of players tossed, we had one.  (They found this unfair.  Go figure.)  Then they wanted to protest the game (no problem, we said, just pay your $100 fee at the counter) and a roster check ($40 more).  Then they started going after the ump.  Games on the other fields were all stopped as the other 3 umps tried to help out.  

In the end, we let our guy know we had no intention of taking the field with them again, and were not planning to come back for the last 4 weeks.  (The other team seemed pleased to get the forfeit win, which should tell you something.)  As we were packing, our ump was starting to threaten to have some of their players arrested if they didn't leave the field, which they were not doing.  He and the head ump both came over an apologized to us, and thanked us for how we handled the situation.  Then their SS had a few more words for us, which led to our LF going after him again, and having to pull him off the field.

As we were leaving, we counted at least 3 squad cars, one mounted cop (on horseback, seen only in the park) and a police van all pulling up onto the field.  I haven't heard if anything happened, since we were in the parking lot and on our way out by that time.  Suffice it to say, I don't think we'll be playing there again.  

I just don't get how people can want to play this game, yet derive so little pleasure from it.  What's the point?


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Amazing... It's just a game, right??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

maybe they are off season hockey players?
sheesh..what happened to all American past time????
I know...softball...potato...potato <pa-taht-oe>


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

...on a good note...they are starting up adult dodgeball leagues here...bet they are there too! You can try that...'cause..THAT'S gotta be a genteel sport! Someone talks smack...they get a face full of rubber ball!
YEAH!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 3, 2007)

Update....the woman who started the scrum has been suspended, and the umpire has been pulled from the league.  (We were asked to come back, but declined.)


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2007)

There is no place for that in sports, no less "for fun" leagues like the ones you play in.  You played the situation exactly as you should have, which is normally great in that situation, but that little voice in the back of my head wishes your teammate got to slaughter that kid for getting in his wifes face.

Totally uncalled for and again, well played on your part, P.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks.  (By the way, it wasn't a kid.  Guy was 30 at least.  He should have known better.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2007)

DAYUM!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 5, 2007)

Busy day yesterday, playing a co-ed charity tourney.  The games ran late, so the tourney didn't quite finish.

We won our first 3 and made the finals from the unbeaten bracket.  We lost the first game 9-8.  There wasn't time for game 2, so we were named co-champs.  For the tourney, I went 5-9, 3 walks, including 1-1 with 2 walks in the final game.  I led off the inning twice with walks, and had a double with one out, never scored on any of those.  We would have won if not for a blown call at home where the runner ran into our catcher rather than slide or give herself up (as the rules require).  But overall a good game by both teams.  Long day, but good times.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Keep it up bud ya'll did the right thing!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2007)

Couple of pics for you...first is me and Bob Feller, then me and the guys from the trip.  Last is the boy practicing his kung fu face.  Enjoy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Great pics Py!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Cooperstown! Thats bad ass! I assume the trip was great?!?!

Hey we are playing in Troy Il.....the 18th and 19th in an NSA reginonal....you wont be there will ya?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2007)

Great trip, as a matter of fact.  I'm looking forward to going again when it is less crowded.

No plans to be in Troy, sorry.  Are you planning to play in the superdraft tourney in November?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Great pics my Friend!!! Love the Kung Fu face!!! Sounds like you have "alot" of fun w/some of your games, sad isn't it!!! Best Wishes and try to stay cool Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2007)

Fall session started tonight.  Strong win, I went 1-2, walk.  Not a bad night, good game with the glove.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, I've still been out of the gym, but diet has been better.  The softball overload in the last couple of weeks has taken a toll on me.  A mild high ankle sprain on the right side, a low ham pull (right behind the knee...is that even still the hamstring?) on the left, and general stiffness all the way around.  None of it bad, but all together it slows me down.

On top of that, been busy with work, and not getting enough time to lift at lunch.  I also have been doing some stuff around the house, which has led to a lot of clutter in my bike space.  I need to get it cleaned out and get back on the wheels.

Looking ahead, I might be able to lift Thursday.  I am thinking of going to a full body w/out with lighter weight, high reps and full out ROM, holding the stretch each time.  I've done it a little in the past and liked the results.  Plus, it should help with some of the muscle tightness, right?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it will help Py... lower the weights and you'll recoop faster.

Great foo face on the boy     It made me laugh


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

heya Py!
Sounds like you are doing well!
Sure! or...do what I do...(when  do it, of course...)
When the muscles are tight and that ouch feeling comes in...you know...that lactic acid build up? Yeah...that one...what I do is...grab a heavy weight and work out out. There ya go.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey all....just touching base....

Diet clean, but work still keeping me locked down.  Did some work in the basement, should be able to get back on the bike starting tonight!  

I think I have also decided to change career paths.  While I thought for a while that HR would be my home long term, I think I've decided I want more.  I've started talking to my boss about moving into a P&L role as a project manager, with an eye toward becoming a general manager.  The long term aspirations would be executive level positions.  The good news is that if I decide I don't like it, I would look even better in HR with some "line" experience.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

sounds great, brotha! Keep your eye on that brass ring!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2007)

haha....oooohhh... kung fu face!!  Very convincing!   very cute!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those pics are so cute!!!  I just love the kung fu face


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, been absent a bit, but it's been very eventful.  Here's what's gone down...

Softball - brutal week.  0-3 Monday, 1-3 Tuesday, double header tonight, went 1-3 and 1-2.  The good news is that after going 0-2 in the first game, I went back to my old bat (the Techzilla) and hit the ball well.  Maybe it's all mental, but I'm sticking with it for now.  Fielding hasn't been great either, mostly because I've been unhappy about my hitting.

More important has been work.  I mentioned my desire to move to a P&L spot.  Well, there looked to be a good chance of that happening...until Monday, when we fired our CEO.  He was a fan of mine, and was one of the reasons I am where I am.  But the COO and I are not fans of each other, so I knew working under him wouldn't happen.  The other business area looks like it will be under him now as well, meaning my chances of moving to a P&L spot have gone to zero.

Even worse, my boss (VP of HR) no longer reports to the CEO position (our Chairman of the board is the acting CEO while we look).  HR is no longer invited to the big boy table, and I have no interest in running HR in a company that doesn't find it important.  Even worse, there is a fair chance that my boss will leave or be asked to leave when a new CEO comes in, and chances of me getting his chair have now dropped.  (The new guy will likely bring in his own person, or someone who is in with the COO would get it.)  

End result, I'm polishing the resume and starting to look about.  I think I have my wife positioned for a move, which really opens up the playing field for me.  Next step is to talk with recruiters and contacts to see what comes up.  It's not an urgent issue, but I'd rather leave on my terms than wait for things to get ugly, you know?

The end result of all this is I haven't been to the gym or doing cardio (except softball), and my diet has been less than stellar....OK, it's sucked.  I feel like I've lost a step, and I didn't have that many to give in the first place.  Starts with diet, which was good today.  Next is commitment to cardio (since my work schedule is keeping me out of the gym).  I feel ok with tonight after the two games in the heat, so I need to make sure I'm on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2007)

things will fall into place Py!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

I havent been around much either Py. I sure hope that you get things straightened out. By the way playing tommorow in Troy Illinois in an NSA D tourny. I have never played D ball, but ought to be fun. Only 1 homer!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

que pasa mi amigo?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> que pasa mi amigo?



Nada.  Y tu?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2007)

Back to the grind, no real change at work.  Not very motivated, but need to keep plowing through until something changes.

No game tonight due to rain.  Did get in 40 min on the bike.  Hoping to make it the start of a good stretch.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2007)

Same ol same ol...took last week off from the gym b/c I was working to many hours but this week I'm back.  Also going to be moving pretty soon so its time to find a new gym in that area


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

this will all work out, Py.
You should work here. Great area to raise a family. We have softball too...and I know a GREAT realtor to find the best home that suits your family's needs!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Never a dull moment for you, is there Py?  You should be able to land on your feet, especially if location is not a driving force.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude I have been at the Club Fitness in Creeve Coure all week long. I had fundmentals classes. How far away from there are you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Are you on the road again?


----------

